# Imperial Knight Spotted?



## Words_of_Truth




----------



## venomlust

Wow. If that's how they look, then I hope there are traitor versions/rules. Me likey.


----------



## bitsandkits

The fact its poorly taken photo means its 100 genuine as far as im concerned, thats the only qualifier as far as im concerned. If it was fake the photo would be far better


----------



## Gret79

venomlust said:


> Wow. If that's how they look, then I hope there are traitor versions/rules. Me likey.


Ha - just glue spikes on it = Instant Chaos. :so_happy:

I'm starting to think its the spikes that are evil - 

Marines no spikes =Good
Marines with spikes=Bad

Therefore the addition of spikes turns anything in 40k evil.

Marines+Spikes = Chaos


----------



## locustgate

Dear merciful omnissah...that is sexy as hell. Yep...defiantly going to be my 1st ally unit.


----------



## venomlust

Gret79 said:


> Ha - just glue spikes on it = Instant Chaos. :so_happy:
> 
> I'm starting to think its the spikes that are evil -
> 
> Marines no spikes =Good
> Marines with spikes=Bad
> 
> Therefore the addition of spikes turns anything in 40k evil.
> 
> Marines+Spikes = Chaos


:shok:


----------



## locustgate

Gret79 said:


> Ha - just glue spikes on it = Instant Chaos. :so_happy:
> 
> I'm starting to think its the spikes that are evil -
> 
> Marines no spikes =Good
> Marines with spikes=Bad
> 
> Therefore the addition of spikes turns anything in 40k evil.
> 
> Marines+Spikes = Chaos


Wait what does spikes on spikes mean?










A BA chaplin, it might be
((Size of Spikes)+((# of spikes)+(# of items on spikes)))(% with spikes)=X=Evil

However my major isn't math so someone may want to check.

EDIT

(((2*.304m)+(.608m)+(2*.152m))+5+0).10=.652


----------



## neferhet

well...i always wanted a titan. now i can be happy with a little titan. my traitor guard will soon have a new friend...with oh-so-many spikes on it


----------



## Jolnir

locustgate said:


> Wait what does spikes on spikes mean?


Perhaps they are simply a negative?

Marine with spikes = 1 x -1 = -1 (evil)

Marine with spikes on spikes = 1 x (-1 x -1) = 1 x 1 = 1 (good)

But put spikes on the spikes on the spikes, then we're back to Chaos.

Sick model, BTW. I'd look forward to seeing them around.


----------



## Mokuren

That's just what I needed! More giant robots to play 1750 pay to win apocalypse games!

Seems like I'll have to go back making 5e lists again, with nothing but meltas in every slot.


----------



## Gret79

locustgate said:


> Wait what does spikes on spikes mean?


It means your first set of spikes wasn't big enough. :grin:


----------



## DarkDisciple_Nahum

neferhet said:


> well...i always wanted a titan. now i can be happy with a little titan.


Same here I always wanted a titan of my very own  I was thinking of getting a warhound hound but have put that on hold with all the knight stuff floating around.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Wonder whether Horus Heresy armies will be able to use it, I'd love a mech army with that as the center piece.


----------



## HokieHWT

Jolnir said:


> Perhaps they are simply a negative?
> 
> Marine with spikes = 1 x -1 = -1 (evil)
> 
> Marine with spikes on spikes = 1 x (-1 x -1) = 1 x 1 = 1 (good)
> 
> But put spikes on the spikes on the spikes, then we're back to Chaos.
> 
> Sick model, BTW. I'd look forward to seeing them around.


Winner, winner chicken dinner! You beat me to it:laugh:


----------



## gen.ahab

For one reason I imagined them being sleeker. Somewhat like a warhound titan, but much smaller. Ever play Armored Core? Something on that scale. Not entirely sure why, given all other examples of AdMech tech.


----------



## The Irish Commissar

Looks a bit cartoony but then it is a bad picture after all.


----------



## venomlust

I'm just curious how/if they'll truly bridge the gap between regular stuff and super heavies. Probably cheaper, and probably won't have D weapons if the points discrepancy is large. After reading the weapon descriptions, it sounds like battle cannons all over the place. I'm hoping that melta in the picture is better than a multimelta.

Time will tell.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar

Nice, I'm looking forward to this.


----------



## Jacobite

Oh great gleaming fucksticks.... that's all I need. Another nice mini that to paint.


----------



## Tawa

Send me your cards and pin numbers Jac.

I'll keep them safe for you.....


----------



## venomlust

http://natfka.blogspot.com/2014/02/details-can-be-found-on-imperial-knights.html



> It didnt take long for more rumors to start flowing on some rules for the Imperial Knights. Of course I am going to give these a very low probability, but they are worth pointing out just in case there is some truth behind them.
> 
> These come from 4chan. They are definitely rumors, and at this point until something comes along to confirm these, please add a lot of extra salt to these.
> 
> via 4chan **
> http://boards.4chan.org/tg/res/30208365#p30212501
> "My FLGS had a copy of the Imperial Knights WD drop in from the warp. Had the stats for the Knight Paladin and Knight Errant inside.
> 
> (Superheavy walkers, not MCs, which is kind of a relief considering I've had enough MCs for a fucking lifetime. Yes, this means they get Stomp, Hammer of Wrath, and all that bull.)
> 
> Paladin: 75 guardsmen cost, Errant is 74. Both are Stormraven AVs with +1 front armor and double the HP, with a 4+ invul on one facing that you choose during opponent's Shooting (but not CC or overwatch). Marine WS, BS, and I, Captain number of attacks with a strength D chainsword. Paladin is armed with a 2-shot battle cannon, and Errant has a +1S 36" large blast melta. Hilariously, the Errant has a single heavy stubber, while the Paladin has 2(!!).
> 
> So, the LGS owner did a crazy thing and proxied 5 of them using Riptides against a CSM player. Promptly proceeded to murder all 9 deep-striking oblits, all the cultists, and the suicide terminator squad (Let it be said, the ability to position the deflector shield *after* movement is finished is pretty damn powerful...). Only lost because of the Chaos Spawn and HQ hid on the second level of a ruin, and the 2 Heldrakes having ridiculously good luck on their Vector Strike rolls."


Cost of 75 guardsmen? Wtf does that mean? IG playas help me out.


----------



## revilo44

> From Faeit 212 website Hints of Knights in White Dwarf Issue #3
> Here is a link to the picture in question from issue 3 of White Dwarf that is due to be out this Saturday.
> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=zxtm6w&s=8#.Uv0RgvldWSo





> via Imber from the Faeit 212 inbox
> Kits are in US and have been for some time, at least a week. Insider surprised it took this long to leak. From sounds of it, wide access to loyalist armies.





> via a store in Arizona's Facebook page
> Pre-Order the Imperial Knight Titan, and the WD with it's rules at the shop now!!!


So obviously we are looking at issue #4 for pre-orders for Imperial Knights. What other form this will take, dataslate or supplement is still unknown. It is suggested by rumors though that the rules or at least some of them, will be in the White Dwarf released on February 22nd.


----------



## Gret79

venomlust said:


> So, the LGS owner did a crazy thing and proxied 5 of them using Riptides against a CSM player. Promptly proceeded to murder all 9 deep-striking oblits, all the cultists, and the suicide terminator squad (Let it be said, the ability to position the deflector shield *after* movement is finished is pretty damn powerful...). Only lost because of the Chaos Spawn and HQ hid on the second level of a ruin, and the 2 Heldrakes having ridiculously good luck on their Vector Strike rolls."


Store owner took 5? (as opposed to taking the 1 LoW allowed by escalation.)
Still doesn't win :laugh:

Thats the flgs owner, trying to break the game and failing as he still lost to a chaos army who put units where he couldn't kill them...

So yeah try to break the game, fail, blame dice/heldrakes = Plan :laugh:
I might try this - 
Win = ALL L.O.W R OP - Escalation sucks
Lose = Heldrake is OP/Dice R OP/Cover is OP

Either way, I get to moan/complain = Profit.


----------



## neferhet

venomlust said:


> Cost of 75 guardsmen? Wtf does that mean? IG playas help me out.


A squad of 10 guards is 50pts so
50 * 7,5= 375


----------



## Tawa

I can see these things landing before April. :wink:


----------



## humakt

I am supposing this is going to be the same price as other similar sized LoW if this actually materializes.


----------



## Tawa

Could well be


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Despite an abortive attempt to start a Tau army, I haven't really been that interested in buying 40k minis in a couple of years now. This, however, could change all that. I was going to get a Dreamforge Leviathon for only $60, but I'll have a look at this first. I think I can safely assume it'll be quite a bit more than $60 though.


----------



## Gret79

I've seen these in other threads described as 'same price as the Lord of Skulls' - so I'd assume £95 direct.

I'm going to be upset if I can't add spikes for instant chaos LoW. If this is 375points compared to 888? :ireful2:


----------



## humakt

Gret79 said:


> I've seen these in other threads described as 'same price as the Lord of Skulls' - so I'd assume £95 direct.
> 
> I'm going to be upset if I can't add spikes for instant chaos LoW. If this is 375points compared to 888? :ireful2:


As long as you get your opponents permission I can't see a problem. Especially if he has a Imperial Knight. One on one gladiatorial battle with the winner getting to squash the opponents army underfoot.


----------



## Bindi Baji

> Paladin: 75 guardsmen cost, Errant is 74.


 :shok:

WTFFFFFF?,

why would anyone go to the resort of working out a comparison of one thing to a number of guardsmen?, it's noodle doodle, wacko jacko

"I'm afraid my army is running over points by 2 flamers and 3 Baneblades, I'm not actually using any of those but that's the equivalent figure i'm over by"




> So, the LGS owner did a crazy thing and proxied 5 of them using Riptides against a CSM player. Promptly proceeded to murder all 9 deep-striking oblits, all the cultists, and the suicide terminator squad (Let it be said, the ability to position the deflector shield *after* movement is finished is pretty damn powerful...). Only lost because of the Chaos Spawn and HQ hid on the second level of a ruin, and the 2 Heldrakes having ridiculously good luck on their Vector Strike rolls."


That's ......not crazy, no it's padded cells time


----------



## Gret79

humakt said:


> As long as you get your opponents permission I can't see a problem. Especially if he has a Imperial Knight. One on one gladiatorial battle with the winner getting to squash the opponents army underfoot.


 
Its one of the joys in playing in a strict RAW meta.
The answer I'd get would be 'that's ok in apoc, but not in escalation'

I'd be fine bringing a revenant titan with my eldar or even a warhound with twin turbolasers for my chaos marines, but taking a LoW with the wrong army would be 'come the apocalypse'.



Bindi Baji said:


> :shok:
> it's noodle doodle, wacko jacko


My brain is now reading all your posts in a scouse accent..


----------



## bitsandkits

Assuming this isnt a hoax and "Knights" are back in 40k scale, thats pretty amazballs and it makes me quite a happy camper, this is a portion of "epic" 40k that i never thought would see the light of day again but was also one of my favorite periods of the hobby as it gave the Eldar a nice chunk of fluff and attention without having to share it with every other race at the time, it was quite unusual for that to happen, obviously they had to share the pages of white dwarf with the imperial knights but even so i was happy, i think i still have the white dwarf magazines from that era with the various knight houses fluff and colour schemes in them, will be interesting to see if they use the same houses for these models and if we get any other variant models or accessories/weapons from forgeworld further down the line?


----------



## Jace of Ultramar

I'd be very surprised if we didn't get some of the things B&K mentioned. I'm hoping that the kit comes with everything for the possible load outs that are available.


----------



## Adramalech

PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPP-Ohwait.


----------



## venomlust

neferhet said:


> A squad of 10 guards is 50pts so
> 50 * 7,5= 375


Thanks, Nef. I don't have a guard codex, and even if I did, that math would have caused a reactor meltdown .

Regarding Chaos Knights, it would appear there were traitor Knight households during and after the heresy, including demonic variants. Pure conjecture, but I can see GW doing a fair bit of retconning where this fluff is concerned, or simply choose to ignore Chaos and never release Chaos Knights. 

Other than what I've read in the past few days I know nothing about these things, so those veterans who know, please verify:

http://warhammer40k.wikia.com/wiki/Knight



> Chaos Knights
> 
> During the Horus Heresy, the galaxy was engulfed in the fiercest civil war Mankind has ever known. Those who remained loyal to the Emperor fought against their erstwhile brothers as the Warmaster Horus made his bid for power. In those days, bonds of brotherhood were shattered and mistrust was common, treachery becoming as much a weapon as Bolters and Battle Cannons. One of the more significant betrayals occured on the Knight World of Molech, located only several light years from Terra.
> 
> When the Warmaster Horus led his forces towards the cradle of humanity, he left a trail of destruction in his wake, countless worlds falling before his might or switching allegiance and supporting his cause. It was on the planet of Molech that one of the most determined stands was to be made. Three Titan Legions and over a hundred Imperial Army regiments and Knight Households stood ready to face the Warmaster's onslaught.
> 
> Horus' initial assault devastated many cities and strongholds. Amongst the victims were the world's rulers -- the nobles of House Devine. Dispossessed and unable to fight back, the Devine family slowly succumbed to the temptations of Chaos. Over the following months, the insidious whispers of Slaanesh spread through their fatigued ranks. Their officers became lethargic and interested only in their sports, using their mighty machines to hunt down the wild animals of Molech. The grip of the Prince of Pleasure grew stronger as he bent the will of the Devine. Soon, they began to meet in secret cabals, commiting depraved rites and ceremonies within the heart of the Loyalist camp. No act was too shameful or disgusting to them, as the sensations of the moment became their only desire.
> 
> When Horus launched a massive offensive against the Imperial forces, the Knights of House Devine betrayed those loyal to the Emperor. The Loyalists found themselves trapped, caught between the advancing enemy forces and the Renegade Knights attacking from behind. This treachery allowed the Forces of Chaos to punch through the Imperial lines, blocking any routes of escape. Of the entire Imperial host only one in a hundred survived the campaign. Molech was a crushing defeat to the Imperium, opening the road to Terra and allowing the Warmaster to launch his final assault on the Sol system.
> 
> This occurrence was the first betrayal conducted by a Knight House, and since that time, many Knight Houses have been corrupted throughout the millennia. Many of the machines' pilots have long since died, but their souls continue to live on as daemons, occupying the shells of their war walkers. The Knights themselves have also mutated, sprouting claws, tails and other horrendous natural weapons as blessings of the Dark Gods. When the war machines of a Knight House dedicated to the Ruinous Powers marches onto the battlefield, it spreads havoc, despair and death.
> 
> Daemon Knights of Slaanesh
> 
> Imperial records are somewhat lacking in their information referring to the Knights in general, and this is only more true in regard to those nobles of the Knight Worlds who have embraced the fickle blessings of the Chaos Gods. Almost all knowledge of these Traitors comes from records concerning those of the Knights that have dedicated themselves to Slaanesh, and virtually nothing is known of those in service to the other Chaos Gods, or of those worshipping Chaos Undivided as a singular entity.
> 
> The Daemon Knights of Slaanesh are the first element of an advancing Slaaneshi army, preceding the bulk of Chaos forces and Chaos Titans. Their task is to seek out the enemy, probe defences and attempt to flush them out of fortified positions. The Knights' chief advantage is their speed and agility, allowing them to easily outflank any enemy and to run down and exterminate any stragglers.
> 
> Slaaneshi Daemon Knights do not use Shock Lances or Power Lances, as these weapons do not suit their style of combat. Akin to the Chaos Titans of Slaanesh, and the Eldar Titans that they emulate, the Daemon Knights are exceptionally nimble and agile, and they prefer to ambush their enemies and fight from afar, rather than charge headlong into close-quarters melee.
> 
> These Daemon Knights also do not utilise Power Fields. Instead, they are surrounded by a glittering wall of energy created by the warp-interface within them which anchors the daemonic spirit inside in the material realm. This shifting, swirling aura is called the Glamour of Slaanesh and makes the Daemon Knight very hard to target accurately. In effect, it works like an Eldar Holo-field, and is a yet another emulation of that race's Titans. Like the Holo-field, the Glamour of Slaanesh proves useless against barrages and other attacks spread over a wide area, as such weapons do not rely on pinpoint accuracy. Additionally, since the Glamour of Slaanesh is an interface with the Immaterium, it also provides a measure of protection against attacks drawing upon the Warp, such as Vortex Missiles or psychic powers.
> 
> Daemon Knight Patterns
> 
> Hell-Strider - The Hell-Strider is the smallest of the Daemon Knights, armed with Lascannons and short-range, Knight-sized Melta Weapons. Hell-Striders are extremely mobile, able to flush out enemies from forests and ruins with their powerful but short ranged weaponry. Given sufficient numbers, Hell-Striders are capable of toppling Titans, picking of the target's shields with Lascannons before closing in for the kill with their Melta-beams.
> 
> Hell-Scourge - Hell-Scourges are one of the largest patterns of Slaaneshi Daemon Knights. As living machines in the service of the Prince of Chaos, they have crushed countless opponents in the last ten millenia, screeching deafening cries across the battlefield. They are the perfect predators, hunters who mercilessly run down their quarry with the bounding strides of their elegant, powerful legs. The Hell-Scourges attack without warning. As one appears, the enemy turn their weapons on its blurred form, only to see it disappear. At that moment, others attack from all sides, mowing through armour and flesh with their massive Castigator Cannons. Hell-Scourges possess a certain pack instinct and are in constant telepathic communication with each other. As such, they make exceptionally well-coordinated assaults, outflanking their enemies with ease. This telepathic contact seems to encompass all Hell-Scourges present on the battlefield, or perhaps even further.
> 
> Hell-Knight - Hell-Knights are one of the most specialised types of Daemon Knights. Aside from Bolters, their main weapon is a Thermal Lance which, albeit short-ranged, has enough power to pierce almost any armour plate with relative ease. Hell-Knights are often used to hunt down enemy Knights and Titans, exploiting their speed to attack from the sides and overwhelm opponents. In addition to this, they are perfectly suited to perform ambushes, and are often used in this respect. A notable exploit of the Hell-Knights took place on the Hive World of Kado as part of a massive daemonic incursion. Imperial forces and the Titans of the Legio Crucius suffered grave losses in the defence of that world's capital hive city. As the Titans fired upon the advancing hordes of Chaos, felling hundreds upon hundreds of daemons and Heretics, a large force of Slaaneshi Daemon Knights infiltrated the hive city's massive subterranean transportation network. As the battle raged above them, the Chaos walkers sped through the dimly lit tunnels and corridors, quickly obliterating any resistance they encountered. On the second day of the hive city's siege, the Daemon Knights emerged from beneath the ground and burst into the main streets and arcades of the city, finding themselves behind the Titans of the Legio Crucius, and within firing distance. With a single massed salvo from the Daemon Knights' Thermal Lances, nearly the entire Loyalist Titan battlegroup was destroyed, the august forms of the Titans turned into molten slag. Amongst the victims of this attack was the colossal Praeco Deictus, an Imperator-class Battle Titan which had survived the grim days of the Horus Heresy and brought victory to the Imperium on over a thousand worlds.


----------



## darkreever

Bindi Baji said:


> why would anyone go to the resort of working out a comparison of one thing to a number of guardsmen?


Its a relatively easy way of giving stats/point values without actually giving the stats/point values. That way no one can claim that the likes of copyright have been infringed upon.


----------



## DarkDisciple_Nahum

Sounds pretty badazz there vemon! Thanks for the info. I'm not big into the Great Pervert but I like the sounds of Knight titans! And I would still love to bestow one upon my Word Bearers, for their unflinching service.


----------



## venomlust

My favorite is the Hell Knight description.

You think your Imperator is just gonna level the Chaos army, eh?

POW surprise melta shots up the ass! Slagged that old bastard.


----------



## Einherjar667

Woah woah woah woah, this thing can go with chaos armies?


----------



## venomlust

No evidence of that as far as the rumors are concerned, but they'd sell more models if we could use them, too.

The quote I posted is just fluff from a wiki regarding Imperial Knights.

Can't wait to see Orks start looting them, while we're at it.


----------



## Einherjar667

Hmmm if it has a codex, is its own army? Such that you could ally it to a chaos army in the same way you'd ally IG as a renegade army


----------



## venomlust

http://natfka.blogspot.com/2014/02/imperial-knights-stormtroopers.html

Some relevant to Knights:



> New hot off the press, 40k radio has a full line of rumors this morning that go into some of the details of upcoming releases. These include 3 armies that will become available in what looks like a full Imperial Knight Codex. Check these out.
> 
> Please remember that these are still rumors, but are most likely very solid.
> 
> The idea of Astra Auxilary units, especially the Commissariat squads really sounds intriguing. All of this of course is going to break the bank for me, as the new Imperial Knight Codex gets released (full or mini-dex) alongside an Astra Militarum codex in the following month.
> 
> via 40k Radio ****
> Imperial Knight Titan: 1 kit will make all the versions.
> Imperial Knight Titan Codex: Three armies in this book.
> 1st Army: Imperial Knights Army
> 2nd Army: Mechanicum Army
> 3rd Army: Freeblades Army (Mercs that can ally)
> 
> Warhammer 40k 7th Edition (Yes it is called 7th ed) in May.
> 
> Astra Militarium (Imperial Guard):
> Stormtroopers (plastic)
> Bullgryns (old Ogryns)
> Commissar Squads
> New Larger Transport
> 
> Stormtroopers, Commissar Squads, and Bullgryns are Astra Auxilary. These units may be taken as "plug-ins" to other Imperial armies.
> 
> Catachans and Cadians are covered in the new codex. Catachans are not going to direct only.
> 
> Orks are in June.


Someone on BoLS reminded me of this:










So, assuming this is true, hopefully we can use the "Freeblades" mercenary faction and mod them as Chaos Knights. That isn't as cool as a straight up Chaos faction with daemonic rules and such, but at least it's something! Perhaps Mechanicum can be used as Dark Mechanicum, unless it's specifically only for the armies of the Imperium to ally with. Another thought is that in the Forge World books, they'll allow for one entry to have the options for various armies (Fire Raptor, for example, with Space Marine and CSM rules). That could always be possible with the Freeblade entries, we'll find out soon enough. (Of course, this could ALL be bullshit, wooo!)

Now, who wants to take bets on which of the three Knight factions will have the best equipment at the lowest point cost?  Hey, maybe it's a blessing that there's no Chaos Knight faction. Our units would be extra expensive for no reason :laugh:.


----------



## Jacobite

7th Edition? Fucking the stench of salt is overpowering.


----------



## Adramalech

Jacobite said:


> 7th Edition? Fucking the stench of salt is overpowering.


Wow, the Stench of Salt is your girlfriend, and the sex is amazing, you say?


----------



## venomlust

Damn, you lucky bastard.

The Stench of Sulfur is a cold fish. :hang1:


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH

You can all stop believing now:

Pictures
for
you.


----------



## venomlust

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH said:


> You can all stop believing now:
> 
> Pictures
> for
> you.


This is me right now:

pFlcqWQVVuU

No mention of Chaos, but at least we know they're real for real. For real. If it exists, we can convert it.


----------



## Old Man78

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH said:


> You can all stop believing now:
> 
> Pictures
> for
> you.


Let the mini masturbation begin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jolnir

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH said:


> You can all stop believing now:
> 
> Pictures
> for
> you.


+1 rep for you, sir. Sick find, and those are B-E-A-U-tiful. :shok:


----------



## Words_of_Truth

So epic!


----------



## locustgate

Oldman78 said:


> Let the mini masturbation begin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Wait....you mean you haven't started on 1st post?


----------



## Old Man78

Words_of_Truth said:


> So epic!


And would'nt it be nice if they just brought epic back!


----------



## Old Man78

locustgate said:


> Wait....you mean you haven't started on 1st post?


I get off on sexual tension!


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH

I must admit I was sincerely doubting GW's ability to make those Knights look good. That is, until I found those pictures and promptly jizzed myself.


----------



## Einherjar667

Look at 40k radios posts. The images have point costs so cant be posted

Nevermind, Im slow


----------



## iamtheeviltwin

Those are beautiful looking models even with the crap pictures. Now I just need to figure out how to work one into my armies...


----------



## Einherjar667

Imagine them in an Iron warriors army


----------



## Achaylus72

Bonecrushers of Achaylus just got nasty, yep, add spikes and Chaos Orgasms and i get Chaos Knight and Chaos Knight Errant.

Thank you GW, i need a new pair of undies i've just desecrated mine.


----------



## humakt

Awesome sauce! 

That looks pretty good. Now how do I get one?


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH

humakt said:


> Awesome sauce!
> 
> That looks pretty good. Now how do I get one?


You are only going to get one?


----------



## OIIIIIIO

humakt said:


> Awesome sauce!
> 
> That looks pretty good. Now how do I get one?


Well ... first you must club a baby seal, then clean up the girl that works in the Tijuana equine show with a straw, and finally you must throw an old lady in front of a transit bus.

I just earned my third Knight ....


----------



## Bindi Baji

darkreever said:


> Its a relatively easy way of giving stats/point values without actually giving the stats/point values. That way no one can claim that the likes of copyright have been infringed upon.


I see your point, it just seemed more then a little ott, 
personally I would have found 3 basilisks a bit better


----------



## locustgate

OIIIIIIO said:


> Well ... first you must club a baby seal, then clean up the girl that works in the Tijuana equine show with a straw, and finally you must throw an old lady in front of a transit bus.
> 
> I just earned my third Knight ....


...is there any way I can get one by doing the 1st and 3rd twice?

If so then I already got my 5th.

EDIT: Wait does kicking them in front of a bus count?


----------



## OIIIIIIO

locustgate said:


> ...is there any way I can get one by doing the 1st and 3rd twice?
> 
> If so then I already got my 5th.
> 
> EDIT: Wait does kicking them in front of a bus count?


You gotta get dirty before you can get clean ...uke:


----------



## locustgate

OIIIIIIO said:


> You gotta get dirty before you can get clean ...uke:


I guess, but you really don't get clean by bathing in baby seal and old woman blood every day.


----------



## venomlust

Bindi Baji said:


> I see your point, it just seemed more then a little ott,
> personally I would have found 3 basilisks a bit better


He shoulda just said 123.33333333... combi-bolters!


----------



## kickboxerdog

were these pics posted up


----------



## Varakir

Oh my, it's rather pretty.

Looks like the recent debate over escalation was worth it, as i really want one of these.....


----------



## torealis

So, so, so, so, so, so, so good


----------



## torealis

Found this on BOLS


----------



## Khorne's Fist

That is fantastic. I remember all those years ago looking at epic and thinking wouldn't it be cool to have all that stuff in 28mm. I think all we're missing is a Warlord now. One day, when I win the euro millions, I'm gonna get a whole Titan legion.


----------



## xenobiotic

Now if they would release the Knight Warden I'd be an even happier panda!


----------



## Svartmetall

Dammit.

Now I'm going to have to get one and make it into a Plagueknight.


----------



## Bindi Baji

Yes yes, it's lovely etc, but it's not actually spotty is it?


----------



## Tawa

humakt said:


> That looks pretty good. Now how do I get one?


Sell your kidneys..... :crazy:


----------



## Einherjar667

I'm totally converting this to my Iron warriors legion


----------



## venomlust

Another pic via _La Taberna de Laurana_: Size/Height Reference:










http://latabernadelaurana.blogspot.com/2014/02/rumores-de-confirmaciones-y-novedades.html

That bug's gonna get stubbed in the eye! 

Chainsword is just for show, the stubba's the _real_ powerhouse.


----------



## Jolnir

Holy goodness. So, I'm a noobie and am not sure if I'm understanding this correctly. Are these knights rumored as becoming a new separate army with their own independant codex? Or simply auxiliary forces with a mini codex to add to existing troops?


----------



## venomlust

Jolnir said:


> Holy goodness. So, I'm a noobie and am not sure if I'm understanding this correctly. Are these knights rumored as becoming a new separate army with their own independant codex? Or simply auxiliary forces with a mini codex to add to existing troops?





> Imperial Knights can be fielded as an army in their own right, as a primary detachment of three to six Imperial Knights. They may also be taken as allies; You can include up to three Imperial Knights as a single allied detachment for each primary detachment in your army.












2 Detachments of Knights in Double Force Org? YES PLEASE!

Dream List: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showpost.php?p=1573897&postcount=6


----------



## Adramalech

Thank god we finally got confirmation on two new releases. All the wild guessing and hearsay was driving me nuts.


----------



## Jolnir

venomlust said:


> 2 Detachments of Knights in Double Force Org? YES PLEASE!
> 
> Dream List: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showpost.php?p=1573897&postcount=6


Thanks. The look on the other guys face when you start tabling that list would be interesting.

:shok:


----------



## Tawa

Ok, now I'm definitely interested! :good:


----------



## venomlust

Jolnir said:


> Thanks. The look on the other guys face when you start tabling that list would be interesting.
> 
> :shok:


Haha, yeah, but thankfully for them it will never happen due to the cost. The Heldrakes and Fire Raptor are real, though. I'm sure those on their own are enough to roll some eyes :grin:.

Plus, I imagine they would be fielding the same stuff, or other superheavies.


----------



## locustgate

venomlust said:


> 2 Detachments of Knights in Double Force Org? YES PLEASE!
> 
> Dream List: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showpost.php?p=1573897&postcount=6


Wait is the ally detachment only for IG or everyone? I see three knights striding to war with my riptides providing a vanguard.


----------



## venomlust

locustgate said:


> Wait is the ally detachment only for IG or everyone?


Well, just doing some fictional list making.

The 40k Radio leak claimed there are 3 factions in the Knight codex, including a mercenary faction called the Freeblades. 

I imagine a Chaos army can "hire" them, if that's true. They seem pretty on point on this subject, so I'm only adding a dash of salt. This rumor stuff is all for fun, until the release is announced, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Adramalech

I guess I'm investing in some lords of skulls after all... so I can proxy them for knights  I don't care what you say, I'm doing it, and if you try to stop me, I'll shank you with my leftover spiky bitz.


----------



## venomlust

Adramalech said:


> I guess I'm investing in some lords of skulls after all... so I can proxy them for knights  I don't care what you say, I'm doing it, and if you try to stop me, I'll shank you with my leftover spiky bitz.


Please, don't shank me! I was only going to say that your idea is good!

This is crude, but tell me it doesn't have all the necessary components. Chainaxe = Chainsword, Belly Gun = Melta, Gatling Arm = Stubba. Boom.

***I must point out the two halves are not represented at true scale. Unless they're side by side, I got no clue how close to each other they really are. Seems about right, though, as they should all be pretty close to 6" tall.*


----------



## locustgate

venomlust said:


> Please, don't shank me! I was only going to say that your idea is good!
> 
> This is crude, but tell me it doesn't have all the necessary components. Chainaxe = Chainsword, Belly Gun = Melta, Gatling Arm = Stubba. Boom.
> 
> ***I must point out the two halves are not represented at true scale. Unless they're side by side, I got no clue how close to each other they really are. Seems about right, though, as they should all be pretty close to 6" tall.*


Close but the head needs to be on the chest.


----------



## venomlust

locustgate said:


> Close but the head needs to be on the chest.


Khornie don't play that. He hires those brazen Dark Mechanicum priests who think outside the box.


----------



## SonofVulkan

I love the rounded carapace, reminds me of the old epic titans. Excellent kit for only £20.... (Thats what i'm telling the wife anyway. :grin

Anybody know who they can ally with? I want one to go with my Chaos Marines.


----------



## venomlust

SonofVulkan said:


> I love the rounded carapace, reminds me of the old epic titans. Excellent kit for only £20.... (Thats what i'm telling the wife anyway. :grin
> 
> Anybody know who they can ally with? I want one to go with my Chaos Marines.


That's the big question. I can only imagine the mercenary faction will allow a pretty diverse list of allies. That or they have plans to add equivalents to the other armies, but it makes more sense to just permit more allies and not even have to bother with sculpting/dealing with new kits.

Except 'Nids. Nobody likes the bugs.


----------



## locustgate

venomlust said:


> Khornie don't play that. He hires those brazen Dark Mechanicum priests who think outside the box.


I'm now seeing Khorne running a cubical farm.


----------



## venomlust

locustgate said:


> I'm now seeing Khorne running a cubical farm.


Hahah, with a brass skull filled with blood instead of a coffee cup.


----------



## afnolte

Gret79 said:


> Ha - just glue spikes on it = Instant Chaos. :so_happy:
> 
> I'm starting to think its the spikes that are evil -
> 
> Marines no spikes =Good
> Marines with spikes=Bad
> 
> Therefore the addition of spikes turns anything in 40k evil.
> 
> Marines+Spikes = Chaos


Don't forget eldar + spikes = dark eldar


----------



## locustgate

afnolte said:


> Don't forget eldar + spikes = dark eldar


That brings up a question

Tau + spikes =x
orks + spikes =x


----------



## Bindi Baji

Orks + spikes = Ork Blood Bowl Team


----------



## Jolnir

locustgate said:


> That brings up a question
> 
> Tau + spikes =x
> orks + spikes =x


Tau + spikes = rogue Tau?


----------



## locustgate

Jolnir said:


> Tau + spikes = rogue Tau?


No that's Tau+swords.


----------



## Adramalech

venomlust said:


> Please, don't shank me! I was only going to say that your idea is good!
> 
> This is crude, but tell me it doesn't have all the necessary components. Chainaxe = Chainsword, Belly Gun = Melta, Gatling Arm = Stubba. Boom.
> 
> ***I must point out the two halves are not represented at true scale. Unless they're side by side, I got no clue how close to each other they really are. Seems about right, though, as they should all be pretty close to 6" tall.*
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/nPCOMj5.png


Uhhhhhh, I dunno. I wasn't even going to use the legs from the imperial knight, but the skull cannon that comes with the lord of skulls and the plasma cannon that I saw on one of the knights look PRETTY DAMN CLOSE, so I figured they're ABOUT the same size, so as long as someone at the FLGS doesn't have a stick up their ass, I should be fine proxying lords of skulls for knights.


----------



## venomlust

Yeah, I suppose that solution would only be half as expensive. I prefer the look of the legs, myself, and naturally assumed everyone else in the world feels the same way.


----------



## Adramalech

venomlust said:


> Yeah, I suppose that solution would only be half as expensive. I prefer the look of the legs, myself, and naturally assumed everyone else in the world feels the same way.


The legs are nice enough, but I'm not so big on the little fleur de lis thingies in the trim :\ Besides, I want my chaos to look extra-chaosy.  that means spiky bitz, while nice, just don't get the job done by themselves.


----------



## bitsandkits

Well im seeing a lot of positive reaction to this release around the various forums, even the warseer chaps are saying things like "release day purchase" .

So whos getting one ?


----------



## venomlust

If CSM can use them, then I'm definitely picking one up from an independent retailer. Knight Errant variant, for sure, unless some of the other knight types are included as options in this set. Who knows what else is waiting for us when that codex drops?


----------



## Jolnir

Looks like GW has hit the mark on this one. Along with the new Dwarves.


----------



## slaaneshy

Adramalech said:


> The legs are nice enough,


I am more of a breast man myself....:wink:


----------



## Gret79

So, is escalation still something nobody wants?:laugh:

Having seen these now...
I think I'm gonna need some bigger spikes.


----------



## Adramalech

slaaneshy said:


> I am more of a breast man myself....:wink:


Me? I prefer big, veiny dicks attached to burly football-player types, but you go right ahead and enjoy those breasts.


----------



## slaaneshy

Adramalech said:


> Me? I prefer big, veiny dicks attached to burly football-player types, but you go right ahead and enjoy those breasts.


Why limit ourselves....it is all good!!! :good:


----------



## Bindi Baji

Gret79 said:


> I think I'm gonna need some bigger spikes.


enough with the double entredes


----------



## Adramalech

slaaneshy said:


> Why limit ourselves....it is all good!!! :good:


----------



## LukeValantine

I was really exited about this realease till I heard two things.

Escalation, and armor value.

Escalation is something no one in my area even touches, and armor value for the simple fact that things with armor value die very easily (Not if its a escalation only super heavy walker, but then again it will still be curve stomped by a revenant so meh).

Really GW would it have been to much to include it as a MC for loyalist factions with wounds instead of a T value? I mean a wraith knight is a knight titan equivalent model and you did just that......god damn idiots.


----------



## Achaylus72

I looked at the paragraph where it says it can be used by allies, well in the BRB IG and Chaos are allies to an extant so it goes into my Chaos Army with spikey pits.


----------



## venomlust

Post removed, my reading comprehension needed help.


----------



## venomlust

Price rumor:



> Ever since the leaked images of the Imperial Knights started breaking we have been guessing at the cost of how much one of these will be. After all, if you want to take three of them, that can end up costing you a lot. Now we are getting what the cost will be for these.
> 
> 
> Please remember that while I am sure we will be able to verify this later today, this is still a rumor.
> 
> via an anonymous source
> preorders for imperial knights are 330 Liras,
> which is around 150-160 usd.
> 
> I guess this kind of confirms the earlier rumor the the knight kit will be
> around 160 usd.


http://natfka.blogspot.com/2014/02/how-much-will-imperial-knight-cost-we.html


----------



## slaaneshy

It will cost 420 guardsmen??


----------



## venomlust

slaaneshy said:


> It will cost 420 guardsmen??


Or 10.7 CSM Slaanesh upgrade packs, to use a unit everyone is familiar with.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

What's that in £?


----------



## projectda

Words_of_Truth said:


> What's that in £?


Around 100GBP I would say.


----------



## MidnightSun

It'll sit at the £95 step, along with the Lord of Skulls and Tesseract Ark.

Yah, at that price I won't be getting one thanks.


----------



## bitsandkits

£85 is the price I have been given


----------



## gen.ahab

Seems a tad excessive, but it's GW so I suppose it could be worse.


----------



## MidnightSun

bitsandkits said:


> £85 is the price I have been given


Fair enough, there's range bands for both - this puts it at the same as the Baneblade, rather than the Lord of Skulls, which makes sense.

I got my comment deleted on my local GW's teaser video by saying 'On a scale of 1-10, it's probably a Knight Titan'


----------



## locustgate

bitsandkits said:


> £85 is the price I have been given


$141, rounding to $145. Mother of Christ! I thought these were mini titans not actual ones.


----------



## venomlust

Plus 20% off if independent retailers are able to get a hold of them. They could keep it GW exclusive, though, couldn't they?


----------



## Jolnir

At least the price will make it so that not everyone will be fielding a force of them right away.


----------



## locustgate

venomlust said:


> Plus 20% off if independent retailers are able to get a hold of them. They could keep it GW exclusive, though, couldn't they?


Yeah..no my UFIR adds on $20 for GW stuff.


----------



## venomlust

That sucks .


----------



## Einherjar667

$145 isnt so bad considering this thing is supposed to be a one model army. I suppose


----------



## Adramalech

This has been weighing rather heavily on me. My first thought when I read that 3-6 could be fielded as an army was "Oh no... GW discovered the pay to win business model..."

but then... considering that they've been using the rules to make their shiny new models more appealing than older choices (forgefiends vs. defilers, for example), I'm not so sure this is actually a new development.


----------



## Jacobite

MidnightSun said:


> Fair enough, there's range bands for both - this puts it at the same as the Baneblade, rather than the Lord of Skulls, which makes sense.


Both are around $200 NZD so all be thankful you don't live here.


----------



## Adramalech

Jacobite said:


> Both are around $200 NZD so all be thankful you don't live here.


Why the hell is GW's stuff so damn expensive in Australia and New Zealand? WHY!?

...I wonder if it has to do with shipping?


----------



## Einherjar667

Import tax?


----------



## Adramalech

Einherjar667 said:


> Import tax?


ewwww tariffs.


----------



## Jacobite

Possibly although I somehow doubt that equates for all of it. Having a shop in one of the highest rent areas of my city isn't going to help though. Basically fucks knows but between that and the ever so lovely trade embargo I have limited sympathy for GW's profits and limited patience with people from other countries who tell me the prices aren't too bad because of said difference in price.


----------



## Stormxlr

Adramalech said:


> Why the hell is GW's stuff so damn expensive in Australia and New Zealand? WHY!?
> 
> ...I wonder if it has to do with shipping?


Why the hell everything is so expensive there? Even digital products!


----------



## Jacobite

Well thanks to our 40 odd years of spineless governments and poorly written laws it's very easy to monopolise and artificially keep the prices of goods and services high and the quality low when you are, (in the case of NZ anyway) geographically isolated and you have a small population. When you compare the quality of lot of our goods and services with the ones you find in other western countries you'll find them to be over priced and sub standard. It doesn't help that we export overseas the cream of what we produce and it sells in foreign supermarkets for the same price that we pay domestically despite it being far better quality.

Wooooo New Zealand. I think there is a inquiry going on in Australia at the moment into the rort that is online pricing to see why Aussie and Kiwis are getting dildoed up the ass and NZ, as per usual, is waiting to see how that turns out before we do anything.


----------



## Stormxlr

Well it's crazy china and.....well pretty much all "forge/agri" countries are right next to you guys. Right over the ocean that is. Seriously I just came back from Italy, I was in rimini visiting dads relatives and prices there are cheaper than in china with higher quality and service


----------



## revilo44

Well the picture says it all.


----------



## Jacobite

Transfers don't come with? I know FW has been selling transfer sheets separately for a while but that's a bit different. New step for GW. Be interested to see how that sells.


----------



## bitsandkits

Jacobite said:


> Transfers don't come with? I know FW has been selling transfer sheets separately for a while but that's a bit different. New step for GW. Be interested to see how that sells.


Not a new step for gw at all, they currently sell chapter specific marine transfers and have sold them in the past, besides this may be a variant sheet or a sheet for other houses or anything else, till we get a kit we wont know if they are included or not.


----------



## Jacobite

Sorry I should have made that clearer, I meant if there is no transfer sheet in the box but they are then selling a generic multiple house one.


----------



## bitsandkits

We dont know that it isnt included, they may just be selling thwm separately for people who have bought titans in the past or want to do allied vehicles ?


----------



## Khorne's Fist

At that price I think I'll stick with the $60 Dreamforge leviathan. The same height for half the price.


----------



## venomlust

Had never really checked out the Leviathan before. 

Pretty cool! Definitely usable.


----------



## LukeValantine

Yah dream forge kind of beat GW to the punch years ago.


----------



## venomlust

The Dreamforge "knights" almost make a better base to build on for conversion than the GW version. 

Very plain with few details/ornamentation. Can add it all ourselves.

Not hard to make a giant melta/cannon, and they both have close combat weapons.

Hrmmmm....


----------



## Khorne's Fist

There will eventually be a melta type cannon for the leviathan. If you look at all the weapon options for the 28mm version, they will all be made for the 15mm version. Also, if they do a 15mm Mortis version There's your ready made chaos knight.


----------



## venomlust

Oh damn I didn't even notice the accessories page.

Can just take this, rotate the barrel 90* and call it a melta.










I don't think I'd like the 15 mm version, though. Only 4.6" tall; not quite enough. But then using the full sized is 8.5", so way too tall. Almost only 1.5" shorter than a Warhound.


*edit*

Here we go, a size comparison. I think the 28 mm version is just about right, or good enough, anyway.


----------



## Achaylus72

Did a conversion of the US price and GW mark up from the US price it comes out at around $240 Australian and about $270 New Zealand.

Well my chaos army doesn't get a chaos knight after all


----------



## venomlust

$270!?


----------



## Achaylus72

venomlust said:


> $270!?


And that's being conservative. Sucks to in the US heh.


----------



## venomlust

More news on Knights regarding decal transfer sheets:



> Tonight we are getting a few more details about the Imperial Knights and the decal transfer sheet. It was a surprise that there is a decal transfer sheet for $20, and a lot of talk on whether this will be worth picking up alongside your Imperial Knight. So lets take a look at what we have learned.
> 
> 
> Please remember that these are still considered to be rumors until we get official information.
> 
> via Father Gabe on Faeit 212
> 1) The models in the White Dwarf are resin versions of the Imperial Knights. The actual plastic versions are a bit more streamed lined and will look slightly different. Kit contains (3) different heads.
> 
> 2) The transfer sheet has approximately 250(+) decals. They contain decals for the following: Various Knight Households, Adeptus Mechanicus and Freelance versions. Before anyone asks, no I don't know if this means there are rules for these (3) factions or if it will be included in a book, etc. I should know more very soon.
> 
> 3) Not a lot of info on Codex: Legion of the Damned beyond awesome artwork. The information that was provided was similar to the White Dwarf leak, mentioning they can be used as allies. Whether or not it can be used as a normal army.


http://natfka.blogspot.com/2014/02/imperial-knights-and-transfer-sheet.html


----------



## venomlust

It would appear someone at GW didn't have enough WHINE with their cheese, and decided to dial WHINE-1-1 to request a WAAAAMBULANCE!



> The Imperial Knight leaks have upset someone, and it looks like the rumor lockdown is once again in full effect. This of course makes information much harder to come by, but we have all been through this before.
> 
> 
> Please remember that this information is rumored, and was sent in to this site as such. Salt is always required.
> 
> I think it was quite obvious that leak was a big one, after all these are new models and a new Imperial Faction. The cat was out of the bag a little early on this one, and I have removed the where or who was mentioned in this email to avoid the drama.
> 
> via an anonymous source on Faeit 212
> Things are on information lock-down at the moment. Some bigwig at GW is furious about the inside source for the Knight rules leak. It's codex BA all over again. Nobody at GW appreciates or tolerates this.
> 
> They worked very hard to keep the Knight out of the spotlight and now everybody already knows about it. These leaks might even affect the release schedule, "soft" releases like the Chaos Chosen might be put forward and "hard" releases like the new IG pushed back. GW knows that they don't have any control over the last 48h, but they are adamant to do whatever it takes to make sure that their announcement will be the first in the future.


http://natfka.blogspot.com/2014/02/rumor-lock-down-resulting-from-imperial.html#comment-form


----------



## Tawa

> Things are on information lock-down at the moment. Some bigwig at GW is furious about the inside source for the Knight rules leak. It's codex BA all over again. Nobody at GW appreciates or tolerates this.


Leaks are bad, mmkay.


----------



## Jacobite

Really they thought they could keep this a secret? It was always going to leak at some point, a release as big as this is impossible to keep under wraps until release day without compromising business practices. My heart bleeds for GW it really does. All that free positive feedback (which lets face it happens about once a year for them) regarding how the Knights look and they are getting their panties in a twist because they didn't break the news themselves. Boo fucking hoo. Maybe if you were less up tight than a nuns twat then I'd care a bit more about somebody leaking your IP. Had I known these Knights were coming out about a month ago I would have put some money aside and bought one however since your fucked release policy of never giving people warning actually prevents people from planning and depends on either impulse buying or offering mummy to clean the car every week till you are 65 I'm not able to do it.

Meh I hope when the exec who is giving himself a coronary is done with his little temper tantrum for a problem of their devising he at least has the good graces to wipe the spittle of the poor peon who was unlucky enough to be in his field view.


----------



## neferhet

oh...poor gw admins! so much free advertising that they feel overwhelmed and need to shut it down.


----------



## venomlust




----------



## Jolnir

Some companies intentionally "leak" info to stir up some hype. These Knights have hype, but I guess it wasn't intended. The teaser trailer did get people talking at least.


----------



## Jacobite

Jolnir said:


> Some companies intentionally "leak" info to stir up some hype. These Knights have hype, but I guess it wasn't intended.


GW is not one of those companies. I remember when the leak shoring up was announced there was the idea that GW were doing it because "they didn't like it when the surprise of a new release was ruined for people". I think that was the word coming down to 2nd tier retailers. I could be wrong about that but if I'm not then I'm sorry but the only way you could make it a surprise is if one day a Red shirt showed up on my doorstep with a mystery box and gave it to me completely unannounced. I know people will disagree with me when I say this but I think the policy is an infantile power trip for the execs. "Oh look at the reaction we can get out of people, we have people waiting on our every breath, now please excuse me I'm off to rub one out to a picture of myself, cum cleaning peon follow me you are going to be scrubbing for 3 hours because I am God of the Nerds!".

If the hype around the Knights is not one they want I'm the sure the internet community can go back to ripping into every new release they put out if that's what they would prefer?


----------



## venomlust

This rumor about GW being mad about rumors is based on who the hell knows what. We don't even know if they're mad. Seems stupid that they would be, but I suppose there's no way of knowing. I just thought it was a particularly amusing/silly rumor.


----------



## Jolnir

A rumor about execs being mad about someone starting a "rumor". Drama.


----------



## revilo44

Anyone know what this is 



> OK, I have spent the last little bit pouring over pics of any recent release I have and not found it. Supposedly its there somewhere, and I figured that the readers here might help find the rumored image of a new Imperial Guard kit "hidden in plain sight."
> 
> Sound like a Fun Challenge? Here is what I was told.
> 
> 
> I have looked for this, but so far not found it. If its there, its probably right in front of my eyes. Please remember that this is a rumored image, and thus far I have not found it. I am still looking though. If you find it, shoot me an email and we can credit you here. [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via an anonymous source on Faeit 212
> we've already seen one of the new IG kits, but nobody seems to have noticed so far. There is a miniature "hidden in plain sight" in one of the newer publications
Click to expand...


----------



## Bindi Baji

revilo44 said:


> Anyone know what this is


Yep, it's TCO's and they are there, 
just a bit hard to spot
=
Tactical Camouflage Stormtroopers.............


----------



## revilo44

do you have a picture like these 















































rom the pics here are the houses mentioned courtesy of Warseer
Houses mentioned on the two decal sheets:
Imperial aligned:
Hawkshroud
Degallio
Griffith
Mortan
Terryn (first Knight house founded)
Cadmus (recently transferred allegiance from Admech to Imperium)

AdMech Aligned:
Krast
Vulker
Taranis
Raven (Largest Knight household, based on Forge World Metallica)

Freeblades:
Obsidian Knight
Crimson Knight
Forgotten Knight
White Reaper
Amaranthine


----------



## Khorne's Fist

At least we know the decals come with the kit now.


----------



## venomlust

Man, everything's looking great! Can't wait.

This is really pissing me off, though. People in the comments section keep insisting that Freeblades are allies for Imperial Guard. None of the rumors have even hinted at this so far, so where are they getting that idea from? Have I missed something, or are they all just parroting something someone else made up?


----------



## Khorne's Fist

venomlust said:


> Man, everything's looking great! Can't wait.
> 
> This is really pissing me off, though. People in the comments section keep insisting that Freeblades are allies for Imperial Guard. None of the rumors have even hinted at this so far, so where are they getting that idea from? Have I missed something, or are they all just parroting something someone else made up?


They are an imperial faction. Why wouldn't they ally with IG Just like Sisters and SMS can?

As an aside, the previously mentioned 15mm Dreamforge leviathan is now on sale for $33. How fortuitous is the timing of that?:grin:


----------



## venomlust

Er, I mean that they are suggesting Freeblades are exclusively for alliance with IG.

Got nothing against IG, just curious why people are insisting this.


----------



## Jacobite

Khorne's Fist said:


> As an aside, the previously mentioned 15mm Dreamforge leviathan is now on sale for $33. How fortuitous is the timing of that?:grin:


18mm is the bigger one yes? If so I know what one I will be getting if and when I want a Knight...


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Jacobite said:


> 18mm is the bigger one yes? If so I know what one I will be getting if and when I want a Knight...


There's a 28mm and 15mm. Go back two pages and there's a comparison shot if the 28mm alongside a war hound. The 15mm is 5 and a half inches tall I believe, a little shy of the knight, but not by a huge margin. 

Besides, five and a half inches has always been big enough for me...


----------



## venomlust

Khorne's Fist said:


> There's a 28mm and 15mm. Go back two pages and there's a comparison shot if the 28mm alongside a war hound. The 15mm is 5 and a half inches tall I believe, a little shy of the knight, but not by a huge margin.
> 
> Besides, five and a half inches has always been big enough for me...


Haha, classic... 4.5 inchers claiming there's a whole extra inch :laugh:.



> 15mm (1/100) scale. 4.6" inches tall when fully assembled.


http://dreamforge-games.com/products/1-100-15mm-scale-leviathan-crusader

What? No, I'm not overcompensating because I have to buy the bigger version. I swear!


----------



## locustgate

Jacobite said:


> 18mm is the bigger one yes? If so I know what one I will be getting if and when I want a Knight...


It's not the size........it's whether or not you can use it in an official game.


----------



## venomlust

The Crimson Reaper instantly sounds the coolest of the listed factions, and has the best decals.

The Obsidian Knight is really cool, too. I wonder if he'll try to gnaw a titan's ankles if they blow off his limbs.


----------



## Ryu_Niimura

I like that they made them allies instead of superheavies, it's almost as if GW is actually reading the debates on superheavies and allies and decided to tear the whiners a new one lol. So what's next? TOs going to ban an entire codex? They surely aren't going to ban allies because that would be unfair>.>

Also it once again supports my theory of GW trying to absorb FW into their regular line of models. I for one am loving it and can't wait to see more!^^


----------



## The Sturk

venomlust said:


> The Obsidian Knight is really cool, too. I wonder if he'll try to gnaw a titan's ankles if they blow off his limbs.


I see what you did there. +1


----------



## venomlust

:smoke:


----------



## LukeValantine

Gw seems really dumb these days if they think anyone gives a damn about them surprising people with a new release. I have so much to do these days that I wouldn't even know if GW released a new model for 3-7 weeks after the fact. Hell if it wasn't for these leaks I wouldn't have any god damn motivation to get the model, especially since I purchase them based on effectiveness and synergy with my army. Sure they will get some people that rush to the store like lemmings, but often these impulse buyers suffer regret if a model is garbage on the table and will often scale back purchases in the future due to feelings of being cheated.

Now for the small percentage that actually buy models for artistic merit and collecting purposes these kinds of leaks would be a major concern, but lets face it the guys buying 3 knight titans on day one will most likely not be members of this elite group.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry

When I first saw these I instantly thought about getting one just so it can level a friends Wraithknight. That would feel so good after that piece of garbage has annoyed me for so long haha


----------



## Jacobite

Khorne's Fist said:


> There's a 28mm and 15mm. Go back two pages and there's a comparison shot if the 28mm alongside a war hound. The 15mm is 5 and a half inches tall I believe, a little shy of the knight, but not by a huge margin.
> 
> Besides, five and a half inches has always been big enough for me...


Sorry Jac should know that posting at 1.30am is a bad idea because he can no longer read numbers correctly. Just add something to the base or a banner and you'd be good to go.



locustgate said:


> It's not the size........it's whether or not you can use it in an official game.


I can count on the fingers of one hand that has had four fingers removed in a horrible wood chopping accident the number of times I have played a game in a GW store or tournie in the last 10 years. That's not really a concern for me and I'm not going to pay the GW tax just in case, not when DF has a mini that would work just as well seeing as I undoubtaly would end up slicing and dicing it.



LukeValantine said:


> Now for the small percentage that actually buy models for artistic merit and collecting purposes these kinds of leaks would be a major concern, but lets face it the guys buying 3 knight titans on day one will most likely not be members of this elite group.


I am in that percentage and I have no problems with leaks not when GW is sticking with this clammed up policy of not announcing anything till the week before they hit.


----------



## venomlust

locustgate said:


> It's not the size........it's whether or not you can use it in an official game.


See, I thought this was a "not the size of you boat, it's the motion of the ocean" type quotes.


----------



## Adramalech

venomlust said:


> See, I thought this was a "not the size of you boat, it's the motion of the ocean" type quotes.


As someone who quite likes "boats," I can confirm that it's a bit of both, but if your "boat" is less than five and a half "yards" long, and one and a half "yards" wide, you might want to consider finding a way to increase the size of your "boat."

Once it gets longer than seven and a half "yards," and/or wider than two and a half "yards," it become controversial, though. Some of us like "boats" that big. Some of us don't.

Don't forget, you should be "sailing at full mast" when you take the time to measure your "boat."


----------



## projectda

If leaks of these came out a month earlier I would have saved up for them. But I just bought 200$ for my IH army. And now I have a lot of painting, assembling, and accessories to due


----------



## venomlust

Adramalech said:


> As someone who quite likes "boats," I can confirm that it's a bit of both, but if your "boat" is less than five and a half "yards" long, and one and a half "yards" wide, you might want to consider finding a way to increase the size of your "boat."
> 
> Once it gets longer than seven and a half "yards," and/or wider than two and a half "yards," it become controversial, though. Some of us like "boats" that big. Some of us don't.
> 
> Don't forget, you should be "sailing at full mast" when you take the time to measure your "boat."


What if my boat springs a leak?:laugh:


----------



## Adramalech

venomlust said:


> What if my boat springs a leak?:laugh:


Oh myy <3

OR, OR, if it's the OTHER kind of leak, go see a doctor immediately.


----------



## venomlust

This forum cracks me up, I swear.


----------



## revilo44




----------



## locustgate

revilo44 said:


> do you have a picture like these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rom the pics here are the houses mentioned courtesy of Warseer
> Houses mentioned on the two decal sheets:
> Imperial aligned:
> Hawkshroud
> Degallio
> Griffith
> Mortan
> Terryn (first Knight house founded)
> Cadmus (recently transferred allegiance from Admech to Imperium)
> 
> AdMech Aligned:
> Krast
> Vulker
> Taranis
> Raven (Largest Knight household, based on Forge World Metallica)
> 
> Freeblades:
> Obsidian Knight
> Crimson Knight
> Forgotten Knight
> White Reaper
> Amaranthine





revilo44 said:


>


----------



## Tawa

If I fap any harder I may alter the rotation of the earth...... :crazy:


----------



## Jolnir

Tawa said:


> If I fap any harder I may alter the rotation of the earth...... :crazy:


Many kitten tears have been shed with your mass fapping session.


----------



## Bindi Baji

Jolnir said:


> Many kitten tears have been shed with your mass fapping session.


Wouldn't it be easier to just buy some baby oil and if that's too expensive then yoghurt
(don't put it back in the tub after as it's hard to keep a straight face if anyone tries some)


----------



## Gret79

Tawa said:


> If I fap any harder I may alter the rotation of the earth...... :crazy:


Either that, or the friction will ignite the atmosphere - we'll have to think of a new name for the coming apocalypse. ExTawanatus?

As Bindi Baji ponted out, baby oil may be our last hope.


----------



## DarkDisciple_Nahum

revilo44 said:


>


Soooooo its a Decimator? :scratchhead:


----------



## locustgate

DarkDisciple_Nahum said:


> Soooooo its a Decimator? :scratchhead:


It says what it is.


----------



## Doelago

I keep throwing money at the screen but nothing happens!!


----------



## venomlust




----------



## Doelago

And now they have my money. 

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440160a&prodId=prod2380151a


----------



## Tawa

"The mightiest war machines"......

Excuse me, I think Mr Warlord and Mr Imperator would like a word with you :laugh:




Jolnir said:


> Many kitten tears have been shed with your mass fapping session.


And they were delicious! :crazy:



Gret79 said:


> Either that, or the friction will ignite the atmosphere - we'll have to think of a new name for the coming apocalypse. ExTawanatus?


I so want to see that as "a typo" in a 40k novel......


----------



## venomlust

*FUCK.* Those look really good.

Also, 8" tall. Dreamforge titans should be just about perfect to proxy.


----------



## venomlust

Doelago said:


> ]



It also looks like the lower and upper legs have a joint that might allow you to pose them with the legs bent.


----------



## DarkDisciple_Nahum

locustgate said:


> It says what it is.


I know it just looks alot like it thats all... I like it better though.


----------



## Einherjar667

Any word on where the rules for these dudes will be printed? A codex or issue of WD?

The cover of this weeks WD says "New miniatures, rules, and painting guides inside", but does that mean COMPLETE rules on fielding one?

and does anyone plan on getting one of these and converting it to Chaos?


----------



## kickboxerdog

Einherjar667 said:


> Any word on where the rules for these dudes will be printed? A codex or issue of WD?
> 
> The cover of this weeks WD says "New miniatures, rules, and painting guides inside", but does that mean COMPLETE rules on fielding one?
> 
> and does anyone plan on getting one of these and converting it to Chaos?


they got the basic rules for them and points cost at there basic wargear selection in the weekly mag, but for upgrades and different weapons there no points cost in the weekly mag


----------



## venomlust

Einherjar667 said:


> ...and does anyone plan on getting one of these and converting it to Chaos?


Yes, if we can field them in some fashion. Otherwise, as insanely cool as they are, there are better ways to spend $140. Please let me use theeeeem!


----------



## ashikenshin

love them! Will buy one soon-ish


----------



## Bindi Baji

venomlust said:


> Yes, if we can field them in some fashion.


Even if you can't then if you play against non-douches it shouldn't be a problem,
plenty of people I know use IG with Chaos or 'nids and as long as it fits in with the theme of the army and isn't OTT or taking the piss then there is never a complaint,
this is admittedly due to the fact I don't play games with people who need a promethium enema


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Do you guys think it would be a good idea to convert one of them into a Hell-Knight of Slaanesh? I'm thinking of ways to use it.


----------



## venomlust

Any Chaos conversion would be better than the colors of some arrogant, corpse-worshipping dog. k:


----------



## Khorne's Fist

The more pictures I see the more I think I'm going to end up getting one, whatever the price. Awesome looking model.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

venomlust said:


> Any Chaos conversion would be better than the colors of some arrogant, corpse-worshipping dog. k:


Yeah but have you seen what hell knights look like? They have no arms and the cannon is on the head, perhaps I could put the chainsword between the legs to emphasize the slaaneshi aspect lol


----------



## Einherjar667

venomlust said:


> Yes, if we can field them in some fashion. Otherwise, as insanely cool as they are, there are better ways to spend $140. Please let me use theeeeem!



Hopefully they are theyreown army and have their own codex and can ally with anyone(but tyranids, cause ya know)

That $140 is committed to my Dwarfs


----------



## locustgate

Einherjar667 said:


> Hopefully they are theyreown army and have their own codex and can ally with anyone(but tyranids, cause ya know)
> 
> That $140 is committed to my Dwarfs


Yeah I had some money set aside for some VC kits......now.....I'm starting to have 2nd thoughts.


----------



## Einherjar667

locustgate said:


> Yeah I had some money set aside for some VC kits......now.....I'm starting to have 2nd thoughts.



Especially if these guys get their own printed book....

Probably picking up some more Dwarfs tomorrow and the Knight can be a later investment. It would be an awesome addition to my chaos armor division!


----------



## Varakir

Not sure if this is a new development, but they're up for pre-order on the UK site now. 

If you buy 5 at once you get a special deal - A FREE SET OF ART PRINTS!

Despite GW's overwhelmingly generous deals, that model is god damn beautiful.


----------



## Jolnir

BoLS has a box pic, as well as some sprue shots:
http://www.belloflostsouls.net/2014/02/imperial-knights-arrive-sprue-pics.html


----------



## Jacobite

$180 bucks NZD for the Knight, that's much cheaper than I thought it would be, Baneblade is 180, Stompa is 185, Lord of Skulls is 200. I thought this would be something like 250, guess GW has realised that is pushing the already hammered kiwi wallets. Having seen the 360 degree shot I am very interested in seeing how big that battle cannon is compared to various tank hulls.


----------



## Bindi Baji

Varakir said:


> If you buy 5 at once you get a special deal - A FREE SET OF ART PRINTS!


Right, well i'm off to the office to pick up a few laptops to flog on ebay


----------



## Khorne's Fist

This image for some reason brings me right back to the days of early days of 40k. It's one of the few models in many years that really evokes the original grimdark vibe as far as I'm concerned. The retro paint scheme certainly helps. For that reason I will be picking up one of these bad boys sooner rather that later.


----------



## Varakir

Khorne's Fist said:


> This image for some reason brings me right back to the days of early days of 40k.


Gothic design, unruly banners in silly places, hazard stripes......It's the olden days all over again :victory:

There's lots of things on my shopping list, but this is certainly on there somewhere.


----------



## Jolnir

Jacobite said:


> $180 bucks NZD for the Knight, that's much cheaper than I thought it would be...


That actually is 5 bucks cheaper than in Canada with the exchange rates right now. That's great for you guys. Hope this sets the norm for your pricing in the future.


----------



## Einherjar667

It's cheapest on ebayfrom China. SCORE!


----------



## venomlust

20% off if you pre-order from Spikey Bits, in case anyone is interested. http://www.spikeybitsblog.com/2014/02/40k-knight-titan-on-advanced-order.html

So hard not to just impulse buy 3 of them. Oh well. Patience is always rewarded... right?


----------



## VictorLazarus

My only concern; is there a data sheet in the box for the model; or do you have to buy the White Dwarf for the rules?

MVL.


----------



## Einherjar667

VictorLazarus said:


> My only concern; is there a data sheet in the box for the model; or do you have to buy the White Dwarf for the rules?
> 
> MVL.



I think only *some* rules are in WD.


----------



## locustgate

Einherjar667 said:


> I think only *some* rules are in WD.


They are probably going to do what they did with dwarves, release the rules a week after the models, I still think it's absolutely retarded thing to do.


----------



## Einherjar667

I have the issue, not home yet so i havent had a chance to read it

I would be surprised and confused if they did that again, could have been a problem at the printer or something rather than policy


----------



## LukeValantine

Can someone tell me if they are allowed in regular play?


----------



## VictorLazarus

The Escalation book allows one 'Lord of War' (Super Heavy) in a regular game of 40k per side I think. 

MVL.


----------



## Creon

They appear to be a single legal detachment, super-heavy so escalation needs to be approved, and as written in WD they don't seem to have any allies matrix, so anyone can ally with a Knight Detachment. I think that's a mistake, and they mean to say anyone who can take imperial allies can do it, but right now the text only requires a primary detachment of some sort.


----------



## bitsandkits

Rather than speculation why dont we just wait till someone has the codex ?


----------



## locustgate

bitsandkits said:


> Rather than speculation why dont we just wait till someone has the codex ?


:shok:..ARE you mad?


----------



## Adramalech

Creon said:


> They appear to be a single legal detachment, super-heavy so escalation needs to be approved, and as written in WD they don't seem to have any allies matrix, so anyone can ally with a Knight Detachment. I think that's a mistake, and they mean to say anyone who can take imperial allies can do it, but right now the text only requires a primary detachment of some sort.


Aside from the rules for D weapons and Invincible behemoth, pretty much everything about them is in this week's white dwarf weekly.

Points cost, weapon strengths, ranges, AP values, special properties, ion shield rules, how to use them...

Seriously. Go pick up the data while it's still $4.00 if you already have escalation or apocalypse.


----------



## Ryu_Niimura

Adramalech said:


> Aside from the rules for D weapons and Invincible behemoth, pretty much everything about them is in this week's white dwarf weekly.
> 
> Points cost, weapon strengths, ranges, AP values, special properties, ion shield rules, how to use them...
> 
> Seriously. Go pick up the data while it's still $4.00 if you already have escalation or apocalypse.


Yeah all the rules you need are there. However from what I'm reading in the WD issue it doesn't seem to be a LoW unit, it says that you can field 3-6 of them as a primary detachement or up to 3 as an allied detachement, nothing about them being actual superheavies. Am I missing something?


----------



## Adramalech

Ryu_Niimura said:


> Yeah all the rules you need are there. However from what I'm reading in the WD issue it doesn't seem to be a LoW unit, it says that you can field 3-6 of them as a primary detachement or up to 3 as an allied detachement, nothing about them being actual superheavies. Am I missing something?


You're not missing anything. I don't really care if they're not technically super-heavies... All I know is that between these ultra-spendy monstrosities, supercheap cultists, and ultracompetitive heldrakes, CSM players are set for life.


----------



## Ryu_Niimura

Adramalech said:


> You're not missing anything. I don't really care if they're not technically super-heavies... All I know is that between these ultra-spendy monstrosities, supercheap cultists, and ultracompetitive heldrakes, CSM players are set for life.


Lol yeah CSM will be having a field day with this guy, I absolutely love the large blast melta btw:grin: My Lord of Skulls just found his new best friend! I can't wait to see my opponents face as I put both of my superheavies on the field acompanied by Be'Lakor @2,000Pts, engage trollface and say: problem?:grin: (it probably doesn't help that my Daemons are all painted in a Joker colour scheme and my Knight isn't going to be left out^^. Those big shoulderpads are just begging me to paint joker faces on them xD)

Edit: Also I have to correct my previous statement, they are superheavies just not LoW units.


----------



## locustgate

Ryu_Niimura said:


> Lol yeah CSM will be having a field day with this guy, I absolutely love the large blast melta btw:grin: My Lord of Skulls just found his new best friend! I can't wait to see my opponents face as I put both of my superheavies on the field acompanied by Be'Lakor @2,000Pts, engage trollface and say: problem?:grin:
> 
> Edit: Also I have to correct my previous statement, they are superheavies just not LoW units.


Or tau players when they finally have a LoW, other than a a piece of paper that says "FLYER" or "Barracuda"


----------



## Ryu_Niimura

locustgate said:


> Or tau players when they finally have a super heavy, other than a a piece of paper that says "FLYER"


Or SoB who felt so left out up till now xD


----------



## Adramalech

Ryu_Niimura said:


> Lol yeah CSM will be having a field day with this guy, I absolutely love the large blast melta btw:grin: My Lord of Skulls just found his new best friend! I can't wait to see my opponents face as I put both of my superheavies on the field acompanied by Be'Lakor @2,000Pts, engage trollface and say: problem?:grin: (it probably doesn't help that my Daemons are all painted in a Joker colour scheme and my Knight isn't going to be left out^^. Those big shoulderpads are just begging me to paint joker faces on them xD)
> 
> Edit: Also I have to correct my previous statement, they are superheavies just not LoW units.


Be'lakor. Because nothing says "FUCK YOU" like a super-expensive daemon that can realistically be expected to glance a land raider to death in a single turn.


----------



## Ryu_Niimura

Adramalech said:


> Be'lakor. Because nothing says "FUCK YOU" like a 350-point daemon that can realistically be expected to glance a land raider to death in a single turn.


Don't forget turning my Lord of Skulls invisible!:grin: Or pupetmastering my opponents big shooty things and firing on his own units xD


----------



## Adramalech

Ryu_Niimura said:


> Don't forget turning my Lord of Skulls invisible!:grin: Or pupetmastering my opponents big shooty things and firing on his own units xD


Yeah.... I -really- need to get me a nice, pretty, finecast Be'Lakor.


----------



## venomlust

Soooo one day later and there are already amendments to the rules entry for Imperial Knights. No mention of allies... so unless we buy 3+ of these bad boys to use as a stand-alone army we won't be able to use them. Not officially, anyway. I don't want to come off sounding overly negative, because I really like this release, but fuck GW... you couldn't get the 2 pages of rules right? GTFO...

I really _really_ don't like this releasing rules in White Dwarf trend. They're obviously incomplete, both due to incompetence and the fact that the armies (dwarfs and knights) have/will have a legit codex. I guess it's purely to excite us and let us know the models are worth buying so as to prepare us to spend 140+ bucks, but I don't like it. Really, it's just a matter of needing to be patient as the codex should be here soon, but as I said: angry old man voice: "I don't like it!"



> Some huge rules clarifications were given today by Jes Bickham on the GW Digital Facebook site that apparently were left out of the White Dwarf release. So No, these are not Lords of War, are scoring units, and if played as part of your primary detachment, pick one to be your warlord.
> 
> 
> via Jes Bickham (who is the editor of White Dwarf) on GW Digital Facebook
> Some clarification on the rules we presented in White Dwarf today for some folks here: the Imperial Knights don't occupy any force organisation slots, they are not Lords of War, they are an army unto themselves. Something we forgot to say is that all Imperial Knights are scoring units, and if you're playing 3-6 as a primary detachment, pick one as your Warlord.


http://natfka.blogspot.com/2014/02/imperial-knight-rules-clarification.html


----------



## renren

question until they get an Warhammer 40k FAQ, Errata and Amendments post on there site we only use the rule that be in the WD right


----------



## locustgate

venomlust said:


> Soooo one day later and there are already amendments to the rules entry for Imperial Knights. No mention of allies... so unless we buy 3+ of these bad boys to use as a stand-alone army we won't be able to use them. Not officially, anyway. I don't want to come off sounding overly negative, because I really like this release, but fuck GW... you couldn't get the 2 pages of rules right? GTFO...
> 
> I really _really_ don't like this releasing rules in White Dwarf trend. They're obviously incomplete, both due to incompetence and the fact that the armies (dwarfs and knights) have/will have a legit codex. I guess it's purely to excite us and let us know the models are worth buying so as to prepare us to spend 140+ bucks, but I don't like it. Really, it's just a matter of needing to be patient as the codex should be here soon, but as I said: angry old man voice: "I don't like it!"
> 
> 
> 
> http://natfka.blogspot.com/2014/02/imperial-knight-rules-clarification.html


Sounds like they would be fun to have a campaign with 6 starting knights vs...alot of meat bags.


----------



## venomlust

Also, I can't find that alleged comment on the facebook page. I don't know how to use/navigate facebook so it could be there, but so far no dice.

I think it's best to call bullshit until the book is in our hands.


EDIT: I did find the comment. It exists, but I stand by my bullshit until we see the book comment.

Scroll down to see it on this page:


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...73741828.133122690215905&type=1&stream_ref=10


----------



## venomlust

renren said:


> question until they get an Warhammer 40k FAQ, Errata and Amendments post on there site we only use the rule that be in the WD right


Yeah, I'd say so, but IMO the WD rules aren't really sufficient for any playing. No warlord traits (could use brb traits, I guess), no allies matrix, etc. Yes, you could say fuck all that and use them anyway, but this is a game of many many rules, and to play it right we need to know 'em.

Gotta wait a few weeks for the book.


----------



## Adramalech

If it doesn't tell you who they can ally with, then assume that they can ally with everyone (except tyranids) as allies of convenience. :\ I mean, it's not that hard to figure out, is it?

Just paint your titan up as a freeblade mercenary or as a chaos knight if you want to ally them with a non-imperial army.


----------



## Einherjar667

I just assumed it's 1 - 3 = allied detatchment, 3 - 6 = primary detatchment. Hopefully they have a codex to clear all this up


----------



## venomlust

Adramalech said:


> If it doesn't tell you who they can ally with, then assume that they can ally with everyone (except tyranids) as allies of convenience. :\ I mean, it's not that hard to figure out, is it?
> 
> Just paint your titan up as a freeblade mercenary or as a chaos knight if you want to ally them with a non-imperial army.


It's not hard to interpret it that way, no, but I'll believe it when I see it. That's alls I'm saying.


----------



## Adramalech

venomlust said:


> It's not hard to interpret it that way, no, but I'll believe it when I see it. That's alls I'm saying.


They'll probably clarify all that in next week's white dwarf with freeblade mercenaries, and let's be honest, it's only another $4.00+tax. Given GW's other prices, that's ridiculously reasonable.


----------



## venomlust

locustgate said:


> Sounds like they would be fun to have a campaign with 6 starting knights vs...alot of meat bags.


Yeah, that would be really fun to see. I wonder which army could reliably take those down without using a superheavy of their own. But one day in the not too distant future, I bet it'll happen. That's a lot of big plates to deal with! But they aren't going to stub flyers to death. I forget what type of damage a Vector Strike inflicts, but if they can use the ion shield against it they'd have to plan their shield to deal with a vector striking Heldrake/FMC, and that will leave them open to shooting from the front. 

Smashing them in close combat sounds pretty good. Something with a ton of Armourbane attacks like Kharn or Be'lakor could strip off those hull points. Just gotta beat initiative 4 and you can do some damage. Strength D close combat attacks, yeah I dunno how to deal with that. Everything dies, right? Being Invisible would help. Can super-heavy walkers be effected by Blind?


----------



## venomlust

Adramalech said:


> They'll probably clarify all that in next week's white dwarf with freeblade mercenaries, and let's be honest, it's only another $4.00+tax. Given GW's other prices, that's ridiculously reasonable.


Yeah I'd be fine with that too, and I'll be there right when the store opens to buy it :grin:. Even the scent of using these things has got me stoked. Along with the Helbrute kit, these are exciting times!


----------



## Adramalech

venomlust said:


> Yeah, that would be really fun to see. I wonder which army could reliably take those down without using a superheavy of their own. But one day in the not too distant future, I bet it'll happen. That's a lot of big plates to deal with! But they aren't going to stub flyers to death. I forget what type of damage a Vector Strike inflicts, but if they can use the ion shield against it they'd have to plan their shield to deal with a vector striking Heldrake/FMC, and that will leave them open to shooting from the front.
> 
> Smashing them in close combat sounds pretty good. Something with a ton of Armourbane attacks like Kharn or Be'lakor could strip off those hull points. Just gotta beat initiative 4 and you can do some damage. Strength D close combat attacks, yeah I dunno how to deal with that. Everything dies, right? Being Invisible would help. Can super-heavy walkers be effected by Blind?


Depends on whether or not strength D uses the instant death special rule, because if it does, anything with eternal warrior would be (relatively) safe from the worst of strength D.

I'm concerned about the imbalance this thing presents us with, even at 375 points, if only because it can be taken outside of Apoc and Escalation.


----------



## jams

doesn't strength D ignore EW now?


----------



## venomlust

Yeah, hopefully the price tag will make seeing a whole army of these things relatively rare. Yes, we throw our money at GW constantly, but just how crazy are we? $140*6 = $840. Maybe in the grand scheme of things, for some people that is easily possible. I'd be impressed to see it on the table, but also mortified, knowing what it took to get them there. And somewhere, some guy is gonna have a full double FOC of them.

As far as a Chaos conversion, I'm already planning to swap this Reaper Chainsword with the Lord of Skulls Great Cleaver of Khorne. The size should be just right. Also trying to figure out a way to incorporate this awesome horned skull from an Ogre Kingdoms sprue. The one at the top right.


----------



## venomlust

jams said:


> doesn't strength D ignore EW now?


In the Escalation book, it says that you roll to hit as normal, then roll a d6 to wound. 2+ it dies (takes wounds), no saving throws of any kind allowed. I didn't see anything about EW being ignored, though.


----------



## Adramalech

venomlust said:


> Yeah, hopefully the price tag will make seeing a whole army of these things relatively rare. Yes, we throw our money at GW constantly, but just how crazy are we? $140*6 = $840. Maybe in the grand scheme of things, for some people that is easily possible. I'd be impressed to see it on the table, but also mortified, knowing what it took to get them there. And somewhere, some guy is gonna have a full double FOC of them.
> 
> As far as a Chaos conversion, I'm already planning to swap this Reaper Chainsword with the Lord of Skulls Great Cleaver of Khorne. The size should be just right. Also trying to figure out a way to incorporate this awesome horned skull from an Ogre Kingdoms sprue. The one at the top right.


How about positioning it over the titan's face, like you would do with the "great helms" it comes with?


----------



## venomlust

That should be pretty sick. I also like the Lord of Skulls head, the skull-rune part that's above the helmet. I think I'll stick it on top of the knight's shoulders to let every punk know who's paying the freeblade mercenary's fee.


----------



## Adramalech

venomlust said:


> That should be pretty sick. I also like the Lord of Skulls head, the skull-rune part that's above the helmet. I think I'll stick it on top of the knight's shoulders to let every punk know who's paying the freeblade mercenary's fee.


Well, the fluff describes the knight pilots as rather bellicose individuals. A freeblade knight might decide to serve khorne for the same reason a renegade space marine might decide to serve khorne: because khorne not only condones, but actively rewards a life full of battle-lust and slaughter.


----------



## venomlust

Knights for the blood god.


----------



## Einherjar667

Mine will be adorned in steel and gold, stomping behind my pseudo-iron warrior contingen!

...eventually, when my legion get's enough money to hire us one.


----------



## Varakir

jams said:


> doesn't strength D ignore EW now?


I was also under this impression, but i don't have a copy to check.

Hope you guys will all have project logs and pics of these titans up asap :victory:


----------



## venomlust

Once I buy one, for sure! 

All my funds are currently invested in seeing what's wrong with my dog, he's got some sort of disease.


----------



## Varakir

venomlust said:


> Once I buy one, for sure!
> 
> All my funds are currently invested in seeing what's wrong with my dog, he's got some sort of disease.


Shit man, sorry to hear that  Hope he will be ok.

Tell your Vet to make him better soon as you have plastic robots to buy :wink:


----------



## Ryu_Niimura

Varakir said:


> I was also under this impression, but i don't have a copy to check.
> 
> Hope you guys will all have project logs and pics of these titans up asap :victory:


Strength D weapons don't cause Instant Death, as said before you roll to hit as normal and instead of rolling to wound you roll a D6. On a 1 a vehicles gets a pen. hit and a model with wounds escapes unharmed. On a 2-5 a vehicle explodes and a model with wounds takes d3+3 wounds. on a 6 it takes D6+6 wounds. So it really doesn't matter if you have EW or not; your dead:grin:


----------



## venomlust

Just gotta get creative with lowering their weapon skill or whatever other tricks can neuter them a bit. Helbrutes with 2 Lasher Tendrils lower their attacks by 2. I dunno, somewhat grasping at straws but there are a few things to do about them.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

Something i just don't get.

the Knights have (according to some rumors i read) the option to be fielded by themselves and as a primary detachment. . . how the heck can they capture objectives?


----------



## Adramalech

dragonkingofthestars said:


> Something i just don't get.
> 
> the Knights have (according to some rumors i read) the option to be fielded by themselves and as a primary detachment. . . how the heck can they capture objectives?


Oh, right. They're scoring units, too.

Knight Titans OP plz nerf


----------



## venomlust

Imperial Knights count as scoring units, apparently. You can also pick out which one is your warlord.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

venomlust said:


> Imperial Knights count as scoring units, apparently. You can also pick out which one is your warlord.


Well thats a well thought out plan G.W.


----------



## Creon

My confusion is via the WD, they are a detachment that you can add to any army that has a primary detachment. Therefore, they are an ally option for Tyranids. This is wrong


----------



## Ryu_Niimura

Creon said:


> My confusion is via the WD, they are a detachment that you can add to any army that has a primary detachment. Therefore, they are an ally option for Tyranids. This is wrong


No sympathies for those poor lil bugs I see, they're simply misunderstood creatures searching for food in order to survive. I can totally see why a Knight would feel compelled to lend them a hand!:grin: And I giggled when I read that they are in fact scoring units. Now my Lord of Skulls will be sitting it's huge ass on one objective which noone has any hopes of ever capturing while my knight goes on the offensive!:victory:


----------



## Ryu_Niimura

venomlust said:


> Just gotta get creative with lowering their weapon skill or whatever other tricks can neuter them a bit. Helbrutes with 2 Lasher Tendrils lower their attacks by 2. I dunno, somewhat grasping at straws but there are a few things to do about them.


Don't forget that their Ion Shield is a weakness in itself since it can only shield one side of the thing at a time, thus severely hampering it's mobility if it wants to stay safe. Armies with high mobility ie. Eldar and DEldar will have no problem outmanouvering it. Combine that with haywire and it suddenly becomes very fragile.


----------



## venomlust

Ryu_Niimura said:


> Don't forget that their Ion Shield is a weakness in itself since it can only shield one side of the thing at a time, thus severely hampering it's mobility if it wants to stay safe. Armies with high mobility ie. Eldar and DEldar will have no problem outmanouvering it. Combine that with haywire and it suddenly becomes very fragile.


This is true.

I re-read the Ion Shield description, and it should work against Vector Strike. It defends against all hits, as per the shield rule. It only specifically doesn't work against close combat attacks. Heldrakes are definitely gonna have a fun time if they set their shield to forward. If not, deep strike some Termicide chumps with combi-meltas and melt their rears, before living up to their name and dying in the subsequent explosion.


----------



## Old Man78

Suicide speeders with melta, teleporting hammernators, creative use of assault troops and melta bombs, always a way, may not be easy but always a way


----------



## venomlust

The Chaos Storm Eagle can get a twin-linked multi-melta, 2 twin-linked lascannons and 4 hellstrike missiles. Pretty good maneuverability, should be able to do some serious damage.

The Fire Raptor has 4 hellstrike missiles (str 8), a str 6 nose gun, and can take 2 str 7 side-guns. Shooting against side and rear is the same, so you don't need to worry about which of the 3 you're facing, as long as it isn't the front. Since you can fire at 3 separate targets, this gives you the opportunity to pose a threat to any knight, in theory.

The best part is that there's finally a reason to deep strike these fliers.

With 1 Fire Raptor that I'll proxy as a Storm Eagle from time to time (when it's built, that is) + 2 Heldrakes, 1 or 2 Knights seems doable. Now, factor in the rest of their army, which is going to account for the Knight's weaknesses, and things get more complicated.


----------



## Ryu_Niimura

venomlust said:


> This is true.
> 
> I re-read the Ion Shield description, and it should work against Vector Strike. It defends against all hits, as per the shield rule. It only specifically doesn't work against close combat attacks. Heldrakes are definitely gonna have a fun time if they set their shield to forward. If not, deep strike some Termicide chumps with combi-meltas and melt their rears, before living up to their name and dying in the subsequent explosion.


You can only shield either the left or the right side so vector strikes are a reliable way to deal with one.

Probably the best way to use a Knight is to have it hug cover or have it walk along the side of the board with it's back facing the edge, making it very hard to target anything but it's front armour. Other than that it needs support or it'll be easy pickings for the type of units mentioned above.

I like how they made the shield to protect only one side. It actually requires thinking to use one instead of, oh I dunno let's say a Revenant Titan?:grin:


----------



## Creon

Just three in a star formation back to back - perfect defense.


----------



## locustgate

Creon said:


> Just three in a star formation back to back - perfect defense.


What about

\l/

With 3 units arranged in 20 degree angle inbetween .

That way the center can only be attacked from front and read. The left/right only attacked front+back+left/right.


----------



## Einherjar667

I wonder what these things damage/movement rules will be like. Hull points? Can you shoot out their legs or disable their arms or target individual body parts to do specific damage?(ie, disable the head and the knight have to reroll shooting attacks, or disable the legs and its movement is slowed)

If they throw that kind of detail into their alleged codez, oh man oh man


----------



## venomlust

If they're anything like regular super-heavies then they aren't effected by anything on the vehicle damage table except for Explodes!, and even then you're rolling d3 hull points instead of a straight up explosion.


----------



## Einherjar667

My way is way cooler.


----------



## venomlust

Haha, I don't disagree with you, but that chainsword isn't gonna break.


----------



## Einherjar667

No, no it would be too busy doing the breaking indeed. Plus my way is UBER complicated as a head component would be harder to hit than the body, etc.

Big walkers like this always put me in a Front Mission mood.


----------



## Creon

Yeah, but a squad with meltabombs is going to punch that sucker out like a light. It's cool, but nearly 400 points cool? Not sure about that. Of course, I'm buying one, I'm happy the Knight Titans are coming back


----------



## locustgate

Ok I'm thinking of pre-ordering a knight when I saw Next Week: Freeblade Knights
and this has brought up a question will freeblade knights be a different kit or a transfer sheet?


----------



## bitsandkits

Well the knights used to have quite a wide array of variants and weapon's, wouldn't be too much of stretch to put out a second kit with alternate parts like a powerfist, shock lance and the various ranged weapons? From what I can tell the transfer sheet in the box is different to the one on sale too.


----------



## venomlust

Yeah it's definitely different. A little lame it wasn't included with the boxed set, but oh well. I think the size of the Knights makes airbrushing sigils onto their armor plates a little more feasible than a tactical marine, so they can look however we want.

Has anyone ever tried printing their own transfers?

*edit*

Looked for 2 seconds and found this: http://www.dakkadakka.com/wiki/en/How_to_make_custom_waterslide_decals
BoLS has one too, among others: http://www.belloflostsouls.net/2007/07/tutorial-custom-decal-sheets.html

I like the look of this one, and think I'll be using it on my knight(s) some day. I wanted to use it on my army but I doubt it will be easy to airbrush this 300 times:


----------



## Einherjar667

Let us all not overlook the fact that "Imperial Knights" has it's own section on the GW website now. Surely there will be more than just the one kit, and no book.


----------



## locustgate

Einherjar667 said:


> Let us all not overlook the fact that "Imperial Knights" has it's own section on the GW website now. Surely there will be more than just the one kit, and no book.


Didn't notice that I might wait till this weekend/monday. Why 'Imperial' Knights instead of just knights, the hopeful part of me says multiple knight armies, free blade knights, chaos knights, etc. The sceptic part of me, they are only going to release imperial knights.


----------



## Old Man78

Well Oldman got himself white dwarf today and I loved it, loving the knight models except for the battle cannon, and the stubbers, I think a multi laser would have been a bit fluffier to represent the techno-arcana and I think the battle cannon should have been a bit longer and thinner with a muzzle brake, make it more lance like. But overall apart from my personal quibble on the aesthetic, love the model love the rules, a very powerful unit but only if used correctly, I can see a lot of people losing knights to over confidance!

Edited for shit spelling! Feel free to critique my grammer!


----------



## Einherjar667

locustgate said:


> Didn't notice that I might wait till this weekend/monday. Why 'Imperial' Knights instead of just knights, the hopeful part of me says multiple knight armies, free blade knights, chaos knights, etc. The sceptic part of me, they are only going to release imperial knights.



I was wondering that too, but maybe it's "Imperial Knights" for now to avoid giving anything away


----------



## venomlust

Everyone who thought they can ally with everyone was...


CORRECT!



> I was not expecting this, but a reader here emailed in to GW customer service and got a reply on who can take Imperial Knights as allies. The answer was any 40k army......
> 
> 
> I still expect something along the lines of a codex of sorts to come out this month, that clears this up as well. This definitely gives some good insight though into what may be the direction its going to go.
> 
> via a Reader here on Faeit 212
> Here's a reply I got from GW Customer Service regarding the key question, can Chaos ally with Knights?
> 
> From: UK Customer Services
> Date: 24 February 2014
> To:
> Subject: Re: Imperial Knights
> 
> Hi
> Thanks for the email, the rules printed in this week's issue of White Dwarf state that "They may also be taken as allies; you can include up to three Imperial Knights as a single allied detachment for each primary detachment in your army" As such any 40k army can take them as a allied detachment.
> 
> Perhaps the persuasive nature of Slaanesh has convinced a Freelance household to work for Chaos, or maybe they just pay better than the Forces of the Imperium.
> 
> We hope this helps and that you enjoy the new Imperial Knights.


*IT'S ON LIKE*


----------



## Achaylus72

Finally i get to field my Chaos Knights, i came up with the idea a couple of years back of such a unit, but i didn't know how they would appear, initially they were to be Warhammer Fantasy Chaos Knights on Horseback with Biker rules.

But now this, i can now modify the fluff of my army to include a Freeblade House allied to Chaos.

Very, very cool.

Thanks GW


----------



## Einherjar667

Hell.yes. Thanks venom!


----------



## venomlust

Woot! Let us go forth and destroy the loyalist pigdogs.

Speaking of dogs, mine appears to be ok for the moment, so next month I'll definitely be picking up a knight for my birthday!


----------



## Einherjar667

Glad to hear your dog is okay. I'll be saving up for one to add to my chaos army as well!


----------



## The Sturk

So...Tyranids can actually take an allied detachment of this?

This must be heresy.

Though, the idea of Mind-Shackled Knights sounds pleasing.


----------



## venomlust

Every army has pretty awesome conversion opportunities. Except Tau and Eldar. :taunt:


----------



## Einherjar667

Ive been doing a non-spike chaos army with my leftover models. So far its sort of like the iron warriors without the hazard markings. Very low model count, with vehicles. A Knight would fit perfectly.


----------



## Achaylus72

Einherjar667 said:


> Ive been doing a non-spike chaos army with my leftover models. So far its sort of like the iron warriors without the hazard markings. Very low model count, with vehicles. A Knight would fit perfectly.


A non spikey Chaos Army. I sentence you to 500 years to the Ultramarines. Suffer.


----------



## Einherjar667

Achaylus72 said:


> A non spikey Chaos Army. I sentence you to 500 years to the Ultramarines. Suffer.



Hey now lets not get crazy here! Only the infantry lack spikes! The vehicles on the other hand are rife with spiked partirtians!


----------



## venomlust

Achaylus72 said:


> A non spikey Chaos Army. I sentence you to 500 years to the Ultramarines. Suffer.


:shok:

Damn. Tough, but fair. 

ENJOY YOUR "COOL" PAINT SCHEME!

Whaddyou mean at least _your_ army's painted? That means nothing!


----------



## Einherjar667




----------



## Achaylus72

Einherjar667 said:


> Hey now lets not get crazy here! Only the infantry lack spikes! The vehicles on the other hand are rife with spiked partirtians!


Only the infantry hey, well it's 1,000 years then, off to the Ultramarines, suffer x 2.


----------



## Einherjar667

And another


----------



## Achaylus72

Einherjar667 said:


>


What no trophy racks on the Terminators. You are really testing me aren't you.


----------



## Einherjar667

Taking trophies just messes up a good corpse!


----------



## Achaylus72

Einherjar667 said:


> Taking trophies just messes up a good corpse!


Corpses are meant to desicrated, Nurgle 101.


----------



## Einherjar667

My Nurgle CSM army do indeed have spiky bits galore!


----------



## Achaylus72

Fair enough i suppose.


----------



## Einherjar667

You can't resist the impaled Tyranid head on the Chaos Lords trophy rack. you just can't.


----------



## Achaylus72

Einherjar667 said:


> You can't resist the impaled Tyranid head on the Chaos Lords trophy rack. you just can't.


I tried one and ended in therapy, then i put that rack on and all is calm now.


----------



## Einherjar667

Indeed life isnt right unless s rotting tyranid head is jabbed on your back spikes


----------



## locustgate

Einherjar667 said:


> Indeed life isnt right unless s rotting tyranid head is jabbed on your back spikes


Or being crushed under foot or melted or shot to pieces or being burned by sweet pretty flames.


----------



## Creon

The Sturk said:


> So...Tyranids can actually take an allied detachment of this?
> 
> This must be heresy.
> 
> Though, the idea of Mind-Shackled Knights sounds pleasing.



Mind-Shackled Knights are Knights of the Sutekh Dynasty, Necrons Mind-Shackle. 

Gene-cult Knights are the ones that 'Nid Players are going to need.


----------



## Badknox

so how long till we see an ork looted knight? I must say I'd enjoy that.


----------



## venomlust

Badknox said:


> so how long till we see an ork looted knight? I must say I'd enjoy that.


Hopefully not long. I wanna see an ork with a tricorner hat hanging from the ladder on top of the Knight, pointing his choppa at the enemy.


----------



## Creon

Banjamin Franklork? Ork Washington? Benedork Arnold?


----------



## bitsandkits

Knights codex, companion book and limited edition codex out on the 8th of march


----------



## Jolnir

John Hancork? Thomas Jorkerson? William Prescork?


----------



## venomlust

I'd also consider giving proper recognition to the Orquis de Lafayork.


----------



## Creon

None of those Effete Gallic Orks! Baron von Steubork!


----------



## yanlou

Iv bagged me self one aswell, pre ordered it monday just gone, and thats a rare occurance for me to pre order anything from gw, cant wait to get my hands on it sat, readying it to serve the word of lorgar lol


----------



## venomlust

Dat 'dex cover:










http://natfka.blogspot.com/2014/02/codex-imperial-knights-revealed-early.html


----------



## venomlust

Via BoLS: http://www.belloflostsouls.net/2014/02/40k-rumors-knight-addons-coming.html



> The GW Imperial Knights look to be real winners. You didn't think Forgeworld would stay away did you?
> 
> Sources say Forgeword is already well into development of a variety of Imperial Knight add-ons and variant kits.
> 
> Look for them to begin with easy to produce weapon add-on kits including:
> 
> -Knight Inferno Cannon
> -Knight Plasma Cannon
> -Knight Power Fist
> 
> Then they will move into more elaborate add-on kits including:
> 
> Wait for it...
> 
> -*Chaos Knight*
> 
> Lancers, Castellans, and Barons would seem like low-hanging fruit in the add-on kit department for Forgeworld but there is no chatter so far.


Maybe I'll save my money until we find out whether or not this is bullshit.


----------



## Jolnir

Why convert a GW Imperial Knight to Chaos when Forgeworld can make a cool much more expensive one? Haha. In all seriousness, if this is true, it is a smart move on their part.


----------



## venomlust

Beats making a whole kit for everyone, I suppose.

More than Chaos, I hope there are suitable xenos conversion kits. I'm happy 'Nids have some allies, but they'd look pretty dumb on the table top. Ultimately, do such things really matter? No, but still :laugh:.


----------



## Creon

I want at least one "Normal" knight. I'll suspend disbelief until the full codex is out, and weapon swaps are available as to more. At nearly 400 points a figure, I'm not sure what the effectiveness of Knight armies will be. I think melta guns and bombs are the solution to this problem.

AS to the 'nids, if supported by the main codex, you just make a bioconstruct of appropriate size and declare it to be a Knight


----------



## Bindi Baji

Creon said:


> AS to the 'nids, if supported by the main codex, you just make a bioconstruct of appropriate size and declare it to be a Knight


Some green stuff all over the entire body sculpted into little ridges add some leftover bits n bobs and au voila Knight-nid TM
or if you're skills at sculpting aren't great, 
build the model up, place a plastic bag around the model, glue it in place, paint over the top and then add some water effect glue all over it and you have a Tyranid Gelatinous Blob TM


----------



## Creon

Honestly, since it's shown to be just a little taller than a Trygon Prime, you could probably mock up some legs to the Trygon model and call it a day.


----------



## Sir Whittaker

venomlust said:


> Via BoLS: http://www.belloflostsouls.net/2014/02/40k-rumors-knight-addons-coming.html
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'll save my money until we find out whether or not this is bullshit.


By Plun-Darr, I hope this is true. I would buy the shit out of a Chaos Knight. I'm using all my internets to make it real.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

You know what this means?

were need a new page for are tactical section. . .again.


----------



## venomlust

Can we please make up our fucking minds, here? White Dwarf people on Facebook say anyone can use Knights, and then this:



> Want to get a good idea what is in the next White Dwarf about the Imperial Knights? Here is an advanced rundown.
> 
> 
> Please remember that this is still considered rumor, as the issue is not fully released yet, but apparently seems to be available.
> 
> via a Reader here on Faeit 212
> I was able to pick up the upcoming White Dwarf Weekly no. 5, and thought you'd like to hear some of this in advance.
> 
> The Freeblades mentioned as mercenaries do not appear to be something that anyone can ally with. According to WD, the Freeblades have cast aside their houses and heraldry, but continue their loyalty to the Imperium of Man, "even until death."
> 
> This last bit was in a section explaining the 'Marks of Fealty." These are the badges you can see above the knight's head. So far, I've noted three; an Aquila, he AdMech icon, and this last, the Laurels Fidelis. This last one is a skull enwreathed with a laurel.
> 
> As these are the three armies that have been purported to make up the Imperial Knight codex, I'm not really seeing anything, fluffwise, that lets Chaos or any Xenos armies take these as allies. Well, I suppose if they can be allied to Guard who then are used as Renegade Guard... I don't know.
> 
> There's a bunch of really neat articles in this issue. The Companion book appears to be just that, a companion for the Knight Codex. The article states that it contains heraldry and history, expanded fluff, for the IK release. Kind of a bummer, really. It lists the 7 major Houses of the Knight Worlds, and 7 famous Freeblades are described.
> 
> The Codex is mentioned also. Of note are "knightly ranks" in a primary detachment. My assumption would be these ranks are for the various Knight Barons, Knight Seneschals, Knight Wardens, etc...
> 
> This assumption is backed up by the battle described between two of the WD staff, Chaos and DA with IK allies. There were 5 knights with different "ranks" with the DA force. Interestingly, but maybe not an indicator, there were no knights on Chaos' side...just two Lords of Skulls.


----------



## neferhet

it doesn't matter. If it can become spikey, it is chaos's stuff.


----------



## Jolnir

neferhet said:


> it doesn't matter. If it can become spikey, it is chaos's stuff.


Porcupine = chaos beaver


----------



## Bindi Baji

Jolnir said:


> Porcupine = chaos beaver


Which begs the question,
Where do you meet women with Chaos Beavers then?


----------



## Jolnir

Wherever it is, I'm avoiding it.


----------



## Creon

I suspect when all the hoorah is over, they will be Imperial Only Allies. I certainly expect them to be illegal for 'nid allies, next month. That's how I'm building mine. Even though it might ally with my nids once before they lose that option.


----------



## venomlust

That would be the ultimate shady fucking sale, right there.

SURE everyone can use these! Just $140 a pop!

Codex comes out... sorry chumps! Enjoy your paperweight!


----------



## locustgate

venomlust said:


> That would be the ultimate shady fucking sale, right there.
> 
> SURE everyone can use these! Just $140 a pop!
> 
> Codex comes out... sorry chumps! Enjoy your paperweight!


I'd get my flaming pitchfork and buy a ticket to the UK.


----------



## Einherjar667

I wonder if the Imperial, Freeblade, and Chaos Knights all have their own codex? I mean, they are all aligned with different authorities and powers.


----------



## venomlust

At this rate, they just might.


----------



## Einherjar667

Thats fine with me.... I wish we had some idea though


----------



## Bindi Baji

Found this Press Release



> the Imperial Knight is a towering war engine. Crafted in the Dark Age of Technology and resplendent with gothic details it presents a unique silhouette both in a display cabinet and on the battlefield. Fighting alongside armies of the Imperium and others too, the Imperial Knights can be used with many affilliated armies with any of the incoming 32 separate Imperial Knight Codexes that will be arriving in the near future and so no one feels left out this will be fully intergrated with the game system of The Hobbit!


----------



## venomlust

Haha, excellent!

Just what my Moria Goblins were missing. Suck battlecannon, elf scum!


----------



## venomlust

Ugh... fucking... bah. http://natfka.blogspot.com/2014/02/codex-imperial-knight-details-questions.html



> Just wow, here are the details of the Imperial Knight codex and will answer a lot of the questions that everyone is asking. Things like, who can ally, warlord traits, mechanicum entries if any, and more.
> 
> 
> All I can say is that this codex will upset some that were wanting more allied connections, even though this does not preclude future and near future dataslates or expansions to allow for Chaos Knights. I prefer it this way, as I would like to see some dedicated new units for Chaos Knights, rather than just slapping them into the allied chart.
> 
> Other things not here, Mechanicum or Freeblade entries. It appears to be a one army codex for Imperial Knights with very little in the new unit categories beyond the Knights we already are seeing. This is in fact a mini-dex, and it will be a popular one at that. Imperial Knights are the ultimate crossover unit for escalation scale models and units in our game.
> 
> Imperial Knights are in my opinion excellent models, and will be a ton of fun to work into my lists.
> 
> Please remember that these are rumors, as the codex has not been released, as is from someone claiming to have an early codex.
> 
> via Father Gabe on Faeit 212
> I have had a chance to skim through my advanced copy of Codex: Imperial Knight. Here are the highlights:
> 1) For non-Imperial Knight armies...you can get up to 3 as a separate detachment. This is a separate detachment from allies and lord of war...which is the new template I am guessing we will see in future codexes...sorry everyone Escalation is standard. Unless of course I looked at that box wrong...
> 
> 2) Datasheets. There is a section in the codex, after organization chart, that covers Datasheets. None are mentioned but looks like these will be popping up in books...sorry everyone that don't consider them official, etc...
> 
> 3) Ally Matrix:
> Battle Brothers: Everyone Else
> Allies of Convenience: Eldar,Grey Knights
> Desperate Allies: Tau, Dark Eldar
> Apocalypse: Orks, Necrons, Chaos Demons, Chaos Space Marines, Tyranids
> 
> 4) Primary Detachment: 3 - 6 Imperial Knights. 1 is the designated Warlord (roll on Imperial Knight Warlord Trait table...yep Warlord Traits).
> Additionally: Your remaining Imperial Knights in the Primary formation can roll on the Knight Apparent/Knight Seneschal chart. 1 - Knight is -1 WS/BS, Ion Shield is 5+ now. 2-5 Your an Imperial Knight. 6 - Knight is +1 WS/BS, Ion Shield is 3+ now.
> 
> 5) Concerning Warlord Traits: They range up and down from being useful to 'meh'. Examples: +1" to Run/Charge range. +1 to Building Damage Chart. My favorite: Warlord gains It Will Not Die!
> 
> 6) Let me stop all the questions now ladies and gentleman. Cannot show pictures. There are no other unit entries for Adeptus Mechanicum or Freeblades. They are not even listed on the ally chart.
> 
> 7) The Companion Guide is amazingly beautiful for coffee table style books. Its a big book, lots of pretty pictures, etc. It does not contain rules but for collectors its a nice buy. Average guy might not buy it but dedicated collectors will want to order it. I recommend ordering it in a Games Workshop, ship to the store for safety and protection of the book.
> 
> Father Gabe


Eldar at the same tier as Grey Knights, huh? WS/BS5 and 3+ invuln, huh? Fuck outta here.

Well, at least now we know. There's no way they're releasing one of these for every army. No way. Possibly/hopefully Chaos, speaking selfishly.

_Eldar_, really? That part bugs me, for some reason. PURGE THE GAT DANG ALIEN? No?

To reiterate my comment from earlier, though. There are definitely people who ordered these based on the bad information provided by GW employees. Goes to show you should always wait until you have the book in hand, but that's still some bullshit, right there. I know the manager of my local GW store isn't the rules police and doesn't know everything, but why the hell did he tell me I could use them as a CSM player? *shrug* Glad I didn't order one yet!


----------



## locustgate

Wait 32 codexes......no way.


----------



## Tawa

Bindi Baji said:


> Which begs the question,
> Where do you meet women with Chaos Beavers then?





Jolnir said:


> Wherever it is, I'm avoiding it.


Runcorn.


----------



## venomlust

locustgate said:


> Wait 32 codexes......no way.


I say I say I say


----------



## projectda

This is going to be some under handed shit. Telling every one they can use them, then say. 'well fuck you and you and you, but you... you're good'. Also if the mini-dex reall is just the 2 current knights, I'm going to be sorely disappointed. I know they have to make money, but this is looking to be just bad practices.
We will know soon.


----------



## Varakir

Bindi Baji said:


> Found this Press Release


I'm looking forward to the third part of the hobbit, but i'd be looking forward to it a fuckton more if Smaug had to fight an army of titans. The the knights went and smashed up the shire.


----------



## locustgate

venomlust said:


> I say I say I say


LOL. Haven't seen Foghorn Leghorn in a while.


----------



## Einherjar667

Let us not jump the gun, there seems to be more knight releases coming up. WD #4 says that FreeBlade Knights are next, who knows, maybe each knight release has it's own book: Imperial, Freeblade, and Chaos.


----------



## Creon

My Adepta Sororitas can have them as Battle Brothers, I'm content. I'd always assumed them to be imperial allies when the dust settled.


----------



## venomlust

I'd love to see a knight in a SOB army. Hell, I'd love to see a SOB army.


----------



## Creon

Well, that was the army I was buying my Knight for, in all honesty. The White Paladin for the Win!


----------



## venomlust

Burn some witches! Or blow them up. Or vaporize them.

Er, wait, some of those witches are Sorcerers in my army. Move along, *waves hand* these aren't the witches you're looking for. :read:


----------



## bitsandkits

Makes sense that eldar have a good relationship with the knight houses, one as a nod to the epic knights of old and the fact that these chaps are likely to be far more open minded and than the chaps close to terra, I also think it shows a much higher level of fluff writing and better understanding of what would be galactic level politics, just because parts of the imperium follow the purge the alien ideal to the letter there will also be plenty who for there own reasons (and gains) will work with other races willingly or begrudgingly and knight houses are far more likely to be comfortable overlooking the fact there allies have pointy ears and a huge chip on there shoulders about slaanesh.


----------



## Tawa

Those fugging Eldar Knights and their jump jets! :ireful2:


----------



## Adramalech

It's funny that anyone would put stock into a faeit article anymore... but I digress (somewhat)

Even if it is true, couldn't you just hold off on tearing the shrink wrap off the box, and read the codex and see who they can ally with first? If your army can't ally with them, return the $140 model. Worst case scenario, you're stuck with a book that you can reference if you ever want to create a contingency plan for dealing with them, and GW learns they can't pull that kind of shady crap because the returns either bite into their profit margin significantly, or deprive them of a return on their initial investment in the mould.


----------



## kickboxerdog

hey all not sure if its been said here ( lots pages to this post now lol)
but a freeblade knight is and I quote from wd weekly- "ancient tradition ensures that every noble pilot has the right to leave his knightly house and strike out on his own as a freeblade. these freeblade knights are tragic heroes, driven to leave their houses to pursue a cause of their own"
so by the sounds of that there just normal knights just with no house, and it goes on to say a freeblade knights give you the chance to forge your own narrative for your new miniature. so to me sounds like there just an option in the new knights codex and not a separate thing people are mentioning on the interweb.


----------



## venomlust

I dunno, I'm done with believing anything at this point. I'm happy the knights are out, and through being butthurt about it. I just don't have the energy to be frustrated over this any more haha.

All that fluff about the Eldar is great and all, but I still think it's stupid. *shrug* Not about the fluff AFAIC. I just don't like them.


----------



## Gret79

I'm waiting till I have the codex in my hand and I can see if chaos knights are a thing or not for myself before I get excited.

If I can, I'm so getting some myrmidon destructors as tech priesty obliterators and then a Mechanicum looking knight for kinda allied dark Mechanicus. If I can't take a knight I'll just have to paint my decimator. Sigh..., it's a hard life :grin:


----------



## Bindi Baji

Adramalech said:


> It's funny that anyone would put stock into a faeit article anymore... but I digress (somewhat)


Some people hold Blood of Kippers in high regard so why not



Gret79 said:


> I'm waiting till I have the codex in my hand and I can see if chaos knights are a thing or not for myself before I get excited.


As I understand it they will be usable with chaos, but at a later date


----------



## bitsandkits

chaos knights would not appear in the Imperial Knights book so im not sure why chaos players are worrying, the codex is called "Imperial Kights" after all. Chaos had Knights but they didnt look or act anything like the imperial ones,if the imperial one sells half as well as i expect you can bet your nut sack a chaos Knight will follow.


----------



## Bindi Baji

bitsandkits said:


> if the imperial one sells half as well as i expect you can bet your nut sack a chaos Knight will follow.


It's called the Storm Raven GW law of economics,
stop some people getting their grubby little protuberances on a model,
see some buy the kit anyway
later say "Yay we listened to you and here it is"
or "We thought it was fair to let you have one too"
when in fact it was planned from the beginning......


----------



## Gret79

So now, I play the waiting game...


----------



## kickboxerdog

Gret79 said:


> So now, I play the waiting game...


there is another thing I noticed in the weekly WD and ill quote again, - "there aree comprehensive rules to using your imperial knights in games , either as allies for a variety of existing warhammer 40000 aRMIES ( most prominently the armies of the imperium) or as a primary detachment, there are also new warlord traits and knightly ranks for the latter"

so who in the 40k would use them other than the imperium, my guess is chaos


----------



## bitsandkits

kickboxerdog said:


> so who in the 40k would use them other than the imperium, my guess is chaos


eldar


----------



## Zion

kickboxerdog said:


> there is another thing I noticed in the weekly WD and ill quote again, - "there aree comprehensive rules to using your imperial knights in games , either as allies for a variety of existing warhammer 40000 aRMIES ( most prominently the armies of the imperium) or as a primary detachment, there are also new warlord traits and knightly ranks for the latter"
> 
> so who in the 40k would use them other than the imperium, my guess is chaos


Tau. Humans join up with Tau often enough to make it a possibility.


----------



## Tawa

That and the "greater good" might appeal to the Knight pilots as an extension from the whole protecting the colonists thing they had going on


----------



## Einherjar667

Plus, huge robots.


----------



## locustgate

Einherjar667 said:


> Plus, huge robots.



I can just see an argument between a Riptide and Knight pilot.
Riptide: "Jetpacks!"
Knight: "Guns!"


----------



## Einherjar667

"Your free hand has a shield? HA! Mine has a chainsaw!"


----------



## locustgate

Einherjar667 said:


> "Your free hand has a shield? HA! Mine has a chainsaw!"


"How fast can you move? My grandmother can move faster than you and she pilots a broadside!"


----------



## Jolnir

Necrons and Nids are the only two I see as unlikely to get Knights. Although technically I am thinking Orks would just commandeer the mechs...

Orks - commandeer them
Tau - try to ally with everybody
Space Marines - souped up humans
Imperials - duh...
Chaos Space Marines - pilots abandoned Emperor for Chaos
Daemons - see above


----------



## Gret79

Just thought - I'm gonna read Mechanicum again now. Now I know what the hell GW were on about with Knights :laugh:


----------



## humakt

locustgate said:


> I can just see an argument between a Riptide and Knight pilot.
> Riptide: "Jetpacks!"
> Knight: "Guns!"


Surely the argument would be

Riptide: "Jetpacks!"
Knight: Punches Riptide pilot in face "Close combat!"


----------



## locustgate

humakt said:


> Surely the argument would be
> 
> Riptide: "Jetpacks!"
> Knight: Punches Riptide pilot in face "Close combat!"


........maybe if we give great Knarloc a jetpack and the riptides a leash for them

EDIT: I just realized that the knights only have 2 guns, that I can see, the main and the chest stubber.


----------



## Jolnir

humakt said:


> Surely the argument would be
> 
> Riptide: "Jetpacks!"
> Knight: Punches Riptide pilot in face _with chainsaw_ "Close combat!"


Edited for effectiveness.


----------



## locustgate

Jolnir said:


> Edited for effectiveness.


Remember the rumors they may have powerfist.


----------



## Old Man78

locustgate said:


> Remember the rumors they may have powerfist.


Well the epic knights had a varient that had a melta weapon and power fist and heavy armor versions with large las cannons and quake canmons, to be honest the knight idea and models can be expanded greatly with the existing fluff, g.w can get great mileage from this and I hope they do


----------



## Doelago

The Codex along with accompanying stuff is now up for pre-orders on the GW site. 

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/c...e.jsp?catId=cat440160a&rootCatGameStyle=wh40k


----------



## gen.ahab

Looks fantastic. $140 worth of fantastic, though? Nope. Hope the dex has some good fluff.


----------



## Doelago

I‘d bet that all the good bits were withheld for the Day One DLC in the form of the Companion book...


----------



## Einherjar667

Does the companion include the Codex within it? That's a lot of $ for a side thing. Or maybe it's just a collectors item. Limited quantity would warrant a higher price.


----------



## Badknox

my understanding is its just additional fluff and lots of pics of paint schemes and decal placements for the various houses. 

Also if you look at the bundle they have it comes with the codex, a knight, the companion and the story book


----------



## Bindi Baji

An Imperial Knight Companion?
feck, that would be a strange night.............


----------



## Badknox

Bindi Baji said:


> An Imperial Knight Companion?
> feck, that would be a strange night.............


House Amazonia's mechanical snoo snoo machine


----------



## Einherjar667

Badknox said:


> my understanding is its just additional fluff and lots of pics of paint schemes and decal placements for the various houses.
> 
> Also if you look at the bundle they have it comes with the codex, a knight, the companion and the story book



Aha! I didnt see the bundle, thanks

The price is probably cause its LE and they're not advertising that.


----------



## revilo44

Still Can't believe they doing a book for them.

Here's a video of one made up 

http://youtu.be/3ql0cJdYuLI


----------



## Tawa

Oldman78 said:


> Well the epic knights had a varient that had a melta weapon and power fist and heavy armor versions with large las cannons and quake canmons, to be honest the knight idea and models can be expanded greatly with the existing fluff, g.w can get great mileage from this and I hope they do


From the 40k Wiki



> ◾Knight Paladin - The Knight Paladin is the archetypal Knight walker, usually armed with a large calibre Battle Cannon and a giant Knight-sized Chainsword. The Battle Cannon possesses a long range and is capable of piercing even a true Titan's armour. The Chainswords used by Knight Paladins are described as being easily as destructive as the close combat weapons used by the larger Warhound-class Scout Titans, capable of harming even an Imperator 's armour plating.
> ◾Knight Errant - The Knight Errant is based on the same body as the Knight Paladin, but serves a more specialised purpose. Armed with potent Thermal Lances, it is highly suited to attacking large targets such as Chaos Titans and even Mega-Gargants, vaporising steel and flesh with equal ease. Like the Knight Paladin, the Knight Errant is also equipped with a close combat weapon supplementing its visor-mounted Shock Lance, although this pattern's most traditional armament is a Power Gauntlet. With such a weapons load-out, the Knight Errant is capable of inflicting notable punishment upon the largest of vehicles.
> ◾Knight Lancer - The Knight Lancer is a variant of the standard Knight suit that has been designed for speed and agility. The Knight Lancer is most usually used to perform scouting actions, outflank enemy forces and distract them while heavier units can position themselves to attack. The Knight Lancer is equipped with a Battle Cannon to give it long range fighting capability, but its true armament is the Power Lance. The Power Lance is a relatively simple upgrade to the standard Shock Lance that is mounted on other Knight patterns. It operates by intensifying the bolt of energy normally expelled from Shock Lances, changing it into a searing arc of lightning capable of rending all but the strongest of armour plating and causing havoc in enemy ranks. The Power Lance has a very short range, but its nature makes it the perfect weapon for hit-and-run attacks.
> ◾Knight Crusader - The Knight Crusader alongside its counterpart the Knight Castellan are the heaviest types of Knight manufactured by Mechanicus Forge Worlds. These Knights are slower and less nimble than their kin, but benefit from much heavier weaponry and increased firepower as well as considerably thicker and sturdier armour plate. Because of their great bulk, the Crusader and the Castellan cannot move fast enough to generate the charge needed to fire a Shock Lance. Instead, they are used in a fire support role, providing covering fire for the other Knights and allowing them to charge in and engage the enemy in melee, whilst also picking off threats to the main force from a safe distance. The most common and notable feature of these Knight patterns is the modified shoulder-mounted Quake Cannon -- a massive artillery piece most often found on Warlord-class Titans or mounted on Imperator-class Titans' carapace hardpoints, capable of destroying Titans and entire buildings alike. The Knight Crusader supplements its Quake Cannon with a twin-linked Lascannon, used to destroy armoured targets at extreme range. Coupled with the Knight Crusader's excellent frontal shielding, this combination makes for a deadly fire support unit.
> ◾Knight Castellan - The Knight Castellan is identical to the Knight Crusader in every respect but one: rather than using Lascannons, the Knight Castellan supplements its weaponry with a multi-barrelled Autocannon. Although this weapon is relatively short-ranged, the hail of shells it delivers can easily cut down swathes of most enemy infantry and light vehicle units, or strip a Titan of its Void Shields in an instant.
> ◾Knight Baron - The Knight Baron is piloted by a superior warrior with razor-sharp combat and Knight-handling skills. A Baron Knight usually leads a Knight squadron into battle. As a sign of their command and societal status, every Baron uses a Knight custom-built to their exact specifications. This Knight pattern's armour plating is thick and resilient, and heavily decorated with House symbols and fluttering pennants in the colours of the Baron's estates. A Knight Baron is usually armed with a Battle Cannon and the destructive Power Lance, usually only found on Knight Lancers -- which also means that despite its exceptional sturdiness, the Knight Baron's armour is light enough to allow the machine to move fast enough to generate the charge necessary to operate the weapon, and to keep up with the charging Knight Lancers. In battle, the Knight Baron leads the assaults of his kinsmen, crashing through enemy lines like a bolt of lightning with his followers hacking into the foe around him with redoubled pride and fervour.
> 
> Note: The next pattern of Knight, the Knight Warden, only appears in a single source containing information that has been rendered partially obsolete. For completeness' sake, however, it has been included in this list. See the Canon Conflict section for more information
> ◾Knight Warden - When a member of a Knight House reaches old age, he is allowed to retire, passing his armour down to his eldest descendant and instead donning the suit of a Knight Warden. Wardens are charged with defending the family household and serving the members of their House with sage advice. Although no longer as quick as their younger kin, their experience and expertise more than make up for this falling. Wardens are armed with long-ranged, heavy weapons and are well-armoured, but are not equipped with Shock Lances. A Squire cannot become a Warden, and must at least be a full Knight. Those who proceed to attain the rank of a Lord or are already Lords when they retire are instead reffered to as "Seneschals". A Warden's battle armour is always painted almost entirely white, with only a single plate painted in a fashion adequate to the individual's rank.


----------



## locustgate

Sorry to derail the thread a bit but are knight houses like noble families or holy orders?


----------



## Stormxlr

locustgate said:


> Sorry to derail the thread a bit but are knight houses like noble families or holy orders?


Noble Families.


----------



## venomlust

House Busey

Sigil: A row of huge teeth.


----------



## locustgate

venomlust said:


> House Busey
> 
> Sigil: A row of huge teeth.


....thanks because I "haven't" been having problems sleeping.


----------



## venomlust

:laugh::laugh::laugh:

House Busey would definitely be a house dedicated to Chaos. Only the warp could spawn a mug like that.


----------



## Bindi Baji

venomlust said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> House Busey would definitely be a house dedicated to Chaos. Only the warp could spawn a mug like that.





> The minds of gods are not for mortals to know or to judge. Accept that Tzeentch has a place for all of us in his grand scheme, well except maybe Gary Busey, even Nurgle wouldn't go there


----------



## venomlust

:rofl:


----------



## Tawa

Ahahaaa!!! :laugh:


----------



## Adramalech

Well if he's too horrible for any of the other chaos gods to handle, then he must be a servant or creation of Malal.  Does that mean Gary Busey can't be 40k Canon? I think it does.

ALSO: VENOMLUST: I greatly admire your creativity and sense of humor.


----------



## Bindi Baji

Adramalech said:


> Well if he's too horrible for any of the other chaos gods to handle, then he must be a servant or creation of Malal.  Does that mean Gary Busey can't be 40k Canon? I think it does.
> 
> ALSO: VENOMLUST: I greatly admire your creativity and sense of humor.


All I know is that Khorne has asked for his teeth, just y'know, not now


----------



## venomlust

Adramalech said:


> Well if he's too horrible for any of the other chaos gods to handle, then he must be a servant or creation of Malal.  Does that mean Gary Busey can't be 40k Canon? I think it does.
> 
> ALSO: VENOMLUST: I greatly admire your creativity and sense of humor.












It does what it can, prrrrecious.


----------



## Einherjar667

Happy happy joy joy!


----------



## locustgate

Einherjar667 said:


> Happy happy joy joy!


I may not remember much from my pre-6 years but that is the one thing I remember clearly.


----------



## Einherjar667

locustgate said:


> I may not remember much from my pre-6 years but that is the one thing I remember clearly.



Ah yes, I remember that era fondly, if not in pieces. I even caught the episode that got it thrown off the air.


Isn't that cute.... BUT IT'S WRONG!


----------



## Adramalech

venomlust said:


> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_VwkNmQIWc0s/TAXdbqxlHUI/AAAAAAAAAlw/KcdhetRy-lA/s1600/lEOJOYJOY.jpg
> 
> It does what it can, prrrrecious.


I have just decided that you will father my children.


----------



## venomlust

Adramalech said:


> I have just decided that you will father my children.


Well, I've been looking forward to being a deadbeat dad for a while now. There are far too many positive role models in this world. Gary Busey, for example.

Incidentally, Gary Busey also fathered one of the actors in this scene. I'll let you guess which one:

FNhYJgDdCu4

Wasn't it cool how the knife stuck in that stainless steel surface, and then didn't leave a mark when it was pulled out? Heheh... "pulled out."


----------



## Adramalech

venomlust said:


> Well, I've been looking forward to being a deadbeat dad for a while now. There are far too many positive role models in this world. Gary Busey, for example.
> 
> Incidentally, Gary Busey also fathered one of the actors in this scene. I'll let you guess which one:
> 
> FNhYJgDdCu4
> 
> Wasn't it cool how the knife stuck in that stainless steel surface, and then didn't leave a mark when it was pulled out? Heheh... "pulled out."


It can't -possibly- be the one with the fucking enormous teeth.


----------



## Einherjar667

Say what you will about Busey, but his performance in that Buddy Holly movie was great. That might have been pre-head injury though


----------



## locustgate

venomlust said:


> Well, I've been looking forward to being a deadbeat dad for a while now. There are far too many positive role models in this world. Gary Busey, for example.
> 
> Incidentally, Gary Busey also fathered one of the actors in this scene. I'll let you guess which one:
> 
> FNhYJgDdCu4
> 
> Wasn't it cool how the knife stuck in that stainless steel surface, and then didn't leave a mark when it was pulled out? Heheh... "pulled out."


Holy CRAP! I must of seen that movie hundreds of times and never noticed the resemblance. There was Busey Senor also in Black Sheep.

EDIT: OH GOD, the thought of him procreating!


----------



## Bindi Baji

locustgate said:


> There was Busey Senor also him in Black Sheep.


I certainly don't remember him being attacked by a zombie sheep, with those teeth he'd be one scary frelling zombie :wild:

Any chance we could change this to the Gary Busey Mega(bite)Thread


----------



## locustgate

Bindi Baji said:


> I certainly don't remember him being attacked by a zombie sheep, with those teeth he'd be one scary frelling zombie :wild:
> 
> Any chance we could change this to the Gary Busey Mega(bite)Thread


Chris Farley movie not zombie movie, but what you said is true.


----------



## Tawa

Einherjar667 said:


> Happy happy joy joy!


You don't look happy enough. I'm going to make you happy!


----------



## Einherjar667




----------



## venomlust

Tawa said:


> You don't look happy enough. I'm going to make you happy!


m1agaZinJHg


----------



## Kreuger

*Viscount Vash's Slaanesh Questor Knight titan*

On the topic of Knight titans . . . 

I just wanted to remind everyone of @Viscount Vash's stellar work on the Slaanesh Questor knight titan he finished almost 2 years ago. 

If you haven't seen his project log on building the knight its well worth the read.


And now he has rules to use it. The forces of Chaos rejoice! =)


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Can't use Imperial Knights with Chaos.


----------



## Kreuger

Words_of_Truth said:


> Can't use Imperial Knights with Chaos.


Honestly, that's your response? A little imagination if you please.

Clearly a sonic weapon chaos titan isn't in this expansion. There are knights of many factions in the background, at least the ones existing during 2nd edition. So far we have seen new versions of the Eldar and Imperial ones, but that doesn't invalidate the others in the fluff.

Knights exist again, and that provides a basis for using a counts as of some sort. But that's not really the point.

Viscount Vash did awesome work that our newer members might not know about and older members may have forgotten. And it fits right in with the knight release.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

I was responding in general, I got the codex today and was disappointed to see they can't use them.


----------



## Kreuger

Ah, gotcha. It wouldn't surprise me if that's just an excuse for another book.


----------



## locustgate

Kreuger said:


> Ah, gotcha. It wouldn't surprise me if that's just an excuse for another book.


Yeah...have to agree, best case scenario next month worst case....eventually and the will say something like 'we listened to the communite and heard an outcry for chaos knights' or 'we have been inundated by pictures of kit bashed chaos knights and have decided to release chaos knights'.


----------



## The Sturk

Yeah, I also got a Knight kit to learn that none of my primary armies can officially use it. While I won't hold my breath for Necrons being able to ally one in, I would assume that Chaos Space Marines would at some point.

Still, I love the model though and building it alone was pretty fun.


----------



## slaaneshy

Not allowed by Chaos! What about that Freeblade lot?


----------



## Einherjar667

Yezzzz, what does the codex say about Freeblades?


----------



## Words_of_Truth

They are basically just solo knights, nothing special about them just a fluff aspect.


----------



## Einherjar667

Well, that was anticlimactic. So I guess you either take 3 - 6, or 1 - 3 with an Imperium force only?


----------



## Words_of_Truth

You can have 1 to 3 as an ally in your army or have them as the primary detachment where it's 3 to 6. So yeah you're right.


----------



## slaaneshy

Could anyone list who actually can take them as allies please?


----------



## kickboxerdog

slaaneshy said:


> Could anyone list who actually can take them as allies please?


nearly all armys can either as bb or allies of convenience or desperate allies, but there are a few that cant tke them at all 

they are.
tyranids
chaos marines
chaos deamons
necrons
orcs


----------



## psactionman

Words_of_Truth said:


> I was responding in general, I got the codex today and was disappointed to see they can't use them.


As someone who CAN use them I must ask, is the codex worth having or is the White Dwarf good enough?


----------



## locustgate

psactionman said:


> As someone who CAN use them I must ask, is the codex worth having or is the White Dwarf good enough?


The codex has the warlord rules and I think 1 some spec rules that MAY be in the big book or one of the expansions.

EDIT: The dex also has fluff and some fluff about the dark age of tech


----------



## neferhet

for what it cost, the codex is worth only if you highly value fluff and art. It has 2 rules, otherwise.


----------



## Adramalech

kickboxerdog said:


> nearly all armys can either as bb or allies of convenience or desperate allies, but there are a few that cant tke them at all
> 
> they are.
> tyranids
> chaos marines
> chaos deamons
> necrons
> orcs


I'm going to wait and see if they release a chaos knight, instead of rewarding GW with $180 in sales for potentially screwing over CSM yet again.


----------



## Zion

Adramalech said:


> I'm going to wait and see if they release a chaos knight, instead of rewarding GW with $180 in sales for potentially screwing over CSM yet again.


That's a good plan honestly. Though not giving CSM a Knight isn't exactly "screwing them over" as much as "differentiating the factions". CSM have a bad habit of following a formula of taking what Space Marines have, remove Razorbacks, Storm bolters, Land Speeders and Assault Cannons, and adding spikes. Yes there have been some other differences, but for a large part that's what a CSM update often did and GW is finally moving more away from that which is good.

Of course I'd love to see Chaos Knights just to see how they execute the concept, but I'm equally down for something else that fills that role of a light-superheavy as CSM/Daemons don't have something that fits in there just yet.


----------



## Creon

The Original Epic Chaos Knights were actually DIFFERENT than Imperial Knights, and kinda cool. So I hold out hope they'll be issued.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Adramalech said:


> I'm going to wait and see if they release a chaos knight, instead of rewarding GW with $180 in sales for potentially screwing over CSM yet again.


I think the more realistic option for them is to release additional upgrades kits and weapons through FW. You'll probably still need to buy all that stuff any way _and_ an upgrade kit.


----------



## Zion

Creon said:


> The Original Epic Chaos Knights were actually DIFFERENT than Imperial Knights, and kinda cool. So I hold out hope they'll be issued.


I'm definitely not saying it's impossible, but when it comes to Knight class super-heavies we're short all over the place.

I'd kind of like to see the Wraithknight and Riptide get bumped up to Knight class levels (with points to match) just to make things more consistent in the game, but I'm sure that'd result in a lot of angry neckbeards.


----------



## Gret79

I'm still holding out for an eldar bright stallion. Or maybe Hell Scourges or subjugators for chaos 

There are still a few things we could stick in at 'light super heavy' in 40k that would have my hand in my pocket faster than... I'm not finishing that metaphor.


----------



## Adramalech

Zion said:


> That's a good plan honestly. Though not giving CSM a Knight isn't exactly "screwing them over" as much as "differentiating the factions". CSM have a bad habit of following a formula of taking what Space Marines have, remove Razorbacks, Storm bolters, Land Speeders and Assault Cannons, and adding spikes. Yes there have been some other differences, but for a large part that's what a CSM update often did and GW is finally moving more away from that which is good.
> 
> Of course I'd love to see Chaos Knights just to see how they execute the concept, but I'm equally down for something else that fills that role of a light-superheavy as CSM/Daemons don't have something that fits in there just yet.


I meant screwing us over by not letting us take them as an allied detachment. The model, I could care less about.


----------



## Zion

Adramalech said:


> I meant screwing us over by not letting us take them as an allied detachment. The model, I could care less about.


I wouldn't call that screwing over CSM. That's like saying C:SM being unable to ally with Daemons screws over C:SM.

If CSM gets Knights they'd need some different rules (like Daemonic Possession, and possibly marks) and would likely get some different weapons (likely something that's like a giant plasma cannon that belches the warp or a hellstorm template flamer thing that burns the souls of the damned to kill the enemy or something). It'd be different enough to warrant it's own model kit (at least that's my hope that they don't just sell the same thing plus spikes) and contain some different rules and weapons and need a WD entry at least (though I'm not against a second book for them to be field-able as an army too....mostly because then I could have a Dark Mech army).


----------



## Adramalech

Given the old chaos knight fluff, they'd have to give them access to sonic weapons of some kind. Noise Knights. Flee! Flee in terror from the all-encompassing cheese that is the S8 ap1 heavy 4 large blast Knight blastmaster!

OH AND HE HAS A REAPER CHAINSWORD AT I5, TOO.


----------



## Zion

Adramalech said:


> Given the old chaos knight fluff, they'd have to give them access to sonic weapons. Noise Knights. Flee! Flee in terror from the all-encompassing cheese that is the S8 ap1 heavy 4 large blast Knight blastmaster!
> 
> OH AND HE HAS A REAPER CHAINSWORD AT I5, TOO.


Dubstep Knights?


----------



## Adramalech

Zion said:


> Dubstep Knights?


Yes. and Damn it. Now if GW actually makes them, I have to get one and say "WUBWUBWUBWUB" whenever I fire that heavy 4 large blast weapon.


----------



## Zion

Adramalech said:


> Yes. and Damn it. Now if GW actually makes them, I have to get one and say "WUBWUBWUBWUB" whenever I fire that heavy 4 large blast weapon.


_Somewhere in the 41st Millennium the valiant Space Marines face their traitorous brothers._

"Brother Sergeant, what is that over there? I've never seen such Heresy before!"

"Get down! It's one of their heretical Noise Knights! *to the squad* Take cover before it spots us!"

"It's turning this way Brother Sergeant!"

"Emperor help us...."

The Marines stand no chance as the bass is dropped. *WUBWUBWUBWUBWUBWUB*

The Noise Knight strides on through the liquefied remains of the Marines that pour from the cracked and broken suits of power armor that were standing only moments before, continuing it's search for more targets to destroy for the glory of Chaos.


----------



## Adramalech

Zion said:


> _Somewhere in the 41st Millennium the valiant Space Marines face their traitorous brothers._
> 
> "Brother Sergeant, what is that over there? I've never seen such Heresy before!"
> 
> "Get down! It's one of their heretical Noise Knights! *to the squad* Take cover before it spots us!"
> 
> "It's turning this way Brother Sergeant!"
> 
> "Emperor help us...."
> 
> The Marines stand no chance as the bass is dropped. *WUBWUBWUBWUBWUBWUB*
> 
> The Noise Knight strides on through the liquefied remains of the Marines that pour from the cracked and broken suits of power armor that were standing only moments before, continuing it's search for more targets to destroy for the glory of Chaos.


yes. just. yes.


----------



## Zion

Honestly the idea amuses me mostly for getting to use the phrase "drop the bass" in something related to 40k.


----------



## Einherjar667

Noise weaponry needs more love. Plain and simple. The noise marines are awesome, killing things with noise sounds awesome, PUN INTENDED.


----------



## Tawa

Adramalech said:


> Yes. and Damn it. Now if GW actually makes them, I have to get one and say "WUBWUBWUBWUB" whenever I fire that heavy 4 large blast weapon.


So yours are piloted by Ewoks......? :shok:


----------



## Mossy Toes

Give one Knight a Skrillex hairdo, another a DeadMau5 helmet...


----------



## Jolnir

Zion said:


> Honestly the idea amuses me mostly for getting to use the phrase "drop the bass" in something related to 40k.


40k needs more WUBWUB.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p1N_ZgIadUk


----------



## iamtheeviltwin

Mossy Toes said:


> Give one Knight a Skrillex hairdo, another a DeadMau5 helmet...


----------



## Mossy Toes

"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to iamtheeviltwin again."

Sorry.


----------



## locustgate

Zion said:


> Dubstep Knights?


I now have this 



 in my head but with knights.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

Really?

we talk about 40k dubstep and no has brought this one up yet?


----------



## venomlust

RiX4FAQC9cg


----------



## Spankinginred

Useless weapons in a vacuum though


----------



## Stormxlr

Hey guys I got a chance to get a knight for cheap, should I do it? Is Knight really worth it? Would he work well with DA?


----------



## venomlust

I think 1 is the perfect amount. I don't really know Dark Angels that well, but let's be real here. If you're spending $120 (less in your case), one will probably do! It will look great on the table, be lots of fun (hopefully) and not be tremendously overpowered nor hindering. I'd go for it if you have the cash.

Secretly, I'm still planning a Chaos conversion. I dare my friends to tell me I can't use it... (*hopes his bluffs work on _someone_*)...


----------



## locustgate

Stormxlr said:


> Hey guys I got a chance to get a knight for cheap, should I do it? Is Knight really worth it? Would he work well with DA?


Non-kitbashed he works well.



venomlust said:


> I think 1 is the perfect amount. I don't really know Dark Angels that well, but let's be real here. If you're spending $120 (less in your case), one will probably do! It will look great on the table, be lots of fun (hopefully) and not be tremendously overpowered nor hindering. I'd go for it if you have the cash.
> 
> Secretly, I'm still planning a Chaos conversion. I dare my friends to tell me I can't use it... (*hopes his bluffs work on _someone_*)...


Just the base is fun to play an ironman game with, I can't imagine how fun it would be to play with a fully built one.


----------



## Adramalech

venomlust said:


> I think 1 is the perfect amount. I don't really know Dark Angels that well, but let's be real here. If you're spending $120 (less in your case), one will probably do! It will look great on the table, be lots of fun (hopefully) and not be tremendously overpowered nor hindering. I'd go for it if you have the cash.
> 
> Secretly, I'm still planning a Chaos conversion. I dare my friends to tell me I can't use it... (*hopes his bluffs work on _someone_*)...


Friends are supposed to be enablers, not limiters. If your friends tell you that you can't do something, they aren't really your friends.


----------



## Stormxlr

So I jumped the gun and got the knight for cheap! As in dirt cheap! 26.5 pounds UK. I am pretty sure its a recast but I saw the photos of the sprue and the quality looks perfect.


----------



## venomlust

Stormxlr said:


> So I jumped the gun and got the knight for cheap! As in dirt cheap! 26.5 pounds UK. I am pretty sure its a recast but I saw the photos of the sprue and the quality looks perfect.


Jeez, a recast already? I suppose time is money. Anyway, I hope the quality is good, if it is a recast. Grats on getting a knight!


----------



## Zion

Stormxlr said:


> So I jumped the gun and got the knight for cheap! As in dirt cheap! 26.5 pounds UK. I am pretty sure its a recast but I saw the photos of the sprue and the quality looks perfect.


If it isn't in plastic then it's a recast for sure.


----------



## Stormxlr

View attachment 959948817

So it's definitely a recast, I did not get any transfer sheets, nor assembly guide. Still for 26.5 pounds it's a steal!! 
It looks like its made of plastic but I don't have any resin models so I can not say for sure. The quality is great though, I couldn't find any miscasts. Nothing is bent and all details are clear. 

Now i just need to figure out how to put it together :3

*EDIT* So attaching pic from phone does not work with tapatalk.


----------



## locustgate

Stormxlr said:


> View attachment 959948817
> 
> So it's definitely a recast, I did not get any transfer sheets, nor assembly guide. Still for 26.5 pounds it's a steal!!
> It looks like its made of plastic but I don't have any resin models so I can not say for sure. The quality is great though, I couldn't find any miscasts. Nothing is bent and all details are clear.
> 
> Now i just need to figure out how to put it together :3
> 
> *EDIT* So attaching pic from phone does not work with tapatalk.


Did you buy it from ebay/kraigslist(british version) or back alley/truck and also test plastic glue on the frame. I got a large number of ebay sellers that kept/sold separately the transfers/guide.


----------



## Stormxlr

locustgate said:


> Did you buy it from ebay/kraigslist(british version) or back alley/truck and also test plastic glue on the frame. I got a large number of ebay sellers that kept/sold separately the transfers/guide.


I am studying in china right now, got it of local ebay (taobao), from a shop that sells models


----------



## locustgate

Stormxlr said:


> I am studying in china right now, got it of local ebay (taobao), from a shop that sells models


Probably recast.


----------



## Stormxlr

locustgate said:


> Probably recast.


Either way it's a Knight model that I will have fun with :3 
Haven't been so hyped for a robot


----------



## Adramalech

locustgate said:


> Probably recast.


Or maybe GW's prices are lower in China to combat piracy...


----------



## Stormxlr

Adramalech said:


> Or maybe GW's prices are lower in China to combat piracy...


Nope 1 to 1 with UK in GW shops in Shanghai.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Some seriously cool pics on fb of the variants that are coming from FW.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Very cool.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Sorry for the triple posts but my phone will only attach one photo at a time.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Looks like the mechanicus have their own version.


----------



## locustgate

Khorne's Fist said:


> Sorry for the triple posts but my phone will only attach one photo at a time.





Khorne's Fist said:


> Looks like the mechanicus have their own version.


HOW DARE YOU TRIPLE POST!

A lancer and....a large robot?
EDIT: Siege robot, on card.


----------

